# How many bikes do you have?



## bubbha70

I am constantly on the internet or at my LBS looking for deals.

I currently have three bikes: 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite, 2004 Langster (converted to a fixie), and a Schwinn Beach Cruiser. I love riding, fixing, and upgrading these bikes. I will probably purchase a cyclocross and mountain bike next year. 

Is this obsessive?
How many bikes do you have?
How much do you spend, per year, on cycling specific gear?

Kind Regards
Bubbha70


----------



## S2H

Where's the guy that's going to post the pic of his 12 bikes hanging in his garage?


----------



## edmrider

5 (currently )
92 Peugeot Commuter
99 Kona Muni Mula hardtail
02 Redline Monocog
04 Jamis XLT 
05 Trek 2100

EDIT:

1.5 years later:
3 Bikes, and I need more!

2007 Kona Dew Deluxe
2007 Rocky Mountain Solo30AC
2006 Ellsworth Moment

interestingly, all the bikes noted above have new owners, since I posted that message...


----------



## philippec

more than I "need", fewer than I want....


A+

Philippe


----------



## bubbha70

Whoa, I got some catching up to do.


----------



## Muldoon54

4 1/2 bikes:

02 Lemond Zurich
88 Cannondale Road (Crit frame)
91 or 92 Cannondale Track 
89 KHS Mountain Bike
90 Edmonson Track Frame Sprint Model (Custom Built) - This is my half bike because it is just the frame and no components.

Am currently rebuilding a cruiser bike as a gift for a friend. Almost finished with it and like test riding it so much I may rebuild one for me and one for my wife.


----------



## elviento

If you don't have more than 5 and if your total investments doesn't exceed your monthly pre-tax pay, then you are not obsessive. 

I got three, so I am a little behind..


----------



## fmw

Not enough.


----------



## JaeP

*Too Many Bikes (9)*

01 Schwinn Fastback Comp
01 Schwinn Fastback Limited (next project)
99 Schwinn Peloton
Late '80's Scwhinn Paramount (built by Panasonic in Japan)
Late 80's Scwhinn Paramount (Team Wheaties)
99 LeMond Zurich
Panasonic Fixed gear commuter
Cannondale 3.0 (rain bike)
92 Specialize Stumpjumper


----------



## Kaboom

*only two, for the moment.*

an 11 year old trek 2000 and a 2005 giant TCR1 with ultegra and K SLs.
I'm WAY behind.
i need a fixie. and sth sub14, and a crosser, and a touring bike, and a tri bike, and a Colnago, and a campy ride, just to try...
too many bikes. too little cash...


----------



## chipped teeth

JaeP said:


> 01 Schwinn Fastback Comp
> 01 Schwinn Fastback Limited (next project)
> 99 Schwinn Peloton
> Late '80's Scwhinn Paramount (built by Panasonic in Japan)
> Late 80's Scwhinn Paramount (Team Wheaties)
> 99 LeMond Zurich
> Panasonic Fixed gear commuter
> Cannondale 3.0 (rain bike)
> 92 Specialize Stumpjumper


Fascinating... Somewhat akin to really being in to XR4Ti's. Certainly nothing wrong with that vintage Schwinn, but it is an odd era to own so many. I used to know a guy who had like 8 Paramounts, from the fifties through the eighties, then a couple Waterfords.


----------



## jd3

*Only 3*

1975 Raleigh Super Course MKII
2004 Colnago Calssic
2004 Specialized Hardrock, soon to be replaced with a 29er.


----------



## slitespd

I am always "one" shy of what I would like!!  

But three is working for now


----------



## cyclingobsession

1976 Motobecane Grand Jubilee
1985 Fuji Track
1994 Eddy Merckx 7 Eleven Team
2001 Gary Fisher Mt Tam
2005 Viner Force Pro Team


----------



## msheron

*Bikes.....how many!*

Damn.................I have only ONE!  

05' Trek Pilot 2.1

I would like to keep it like that...................too much in the garage now. My wife would kill me. I once had three guitars and my wife almost stroked saying, "You can only play one at a time". So when I decided to take up road riding I told myself, "You can only ride one at a time".

Really I am envious guys! Oh well. Ride safely!


----------



## rzims

I only have two 
04 K2 Attack Mt Bike
05 Jamis Ventura Sport Road Bike

Just gave away my 95 diamond back ascent


----------



## BigDaddySmooth

*3 going on 4*

1) 1985 Bridgestone 500 gracing my computrainer
2) 2002 Pegoretti Fina Estampa w/Campy Chorus 9
3) 2003 Della Santa lugged steel (yeah, baby!) w/Record 10
4) soon to purchase--used Yamaguchi compact


----------



## quickKarl

*3 working on 4th*

04 Ibex Vantage road
04 Ibex Apogee mountain
05 Orbea Orca
working on getting an 80s Peugeot

karl


----------



## CFBlue

Serotta Legend TI
Quattro Assi Fixed gear
Diamonback V-Link Mountain bike
Dyno Cruizer
70's Schwinn Unicycle
70's Schwinn Tandem


----------



## wasfast

only 2 and holding:

2004 Giant TCR Team, Campy Record mostly(lightweight dry weather bike)15.5 lbs
2001 Univega Modo Volare, Campy Daytona with fenders (rain bike) 24 lbs

There is my wife's bike, 2003 Giant TCR 2 but since it's her's then it doesn't count


----------



## geraldatwork

3hree.
1982 Raleigh Super Course
1990 (approx) Specialized Stump Jumper
2006 Windsor Kinnett


----------



## DMoore

*8 now, 2 on the way*



bubbha70 said:


> I am constantly on the internet or at my LBS looking for deals.
> 
> I currently have three bikes: 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite, 2004 Langster (converted to a fixie), and a Schwinn Beach Cruiser. I love riding, fixing, and upgrading these bikes. I will probably purchase a cyclocross and mountain bike next year.
> 
> Is this obsessive?
> How many bikes do you have?
> How much do you spend, per year, on cycling specific gear?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bubbha70


1. Obsessive? You're way behind in this race.

2. 8 now, and all including the mountain bike (an oldie) are full Campy Record equipped. They include a Richard Sachs, Bill Holland, Brian Baylis, Abici Time Machine (TT), Orbea Orca, Orbea Lobular, Santana Moda, and my '84 Ciocc. On the way are another Brian Baylis (ordered over 2 1/2 years ago, who know when I'll ever see it) and a new Orbea Ordu TT rig.

3. Way too much. I figured out something like $8K per year for the last decade.


----------



## Koop

*3*

2005 Orbea Onix - Ultegra/10
2004 Trek 2200 - Ultegra/9
2004 Specialized Stump Jumper Expert FSR (I'd like to sell).

No idea how much I spend per annum, more than I can justify.


----------



## Guest

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Where's the guy that's going to post the pic of his 12 bikes hanging in his garage?



Just for that I'm not posting the picture!!


----------



## beeristasty

*Ok, I'll bite:*

99 Schwinn Moab converted into a hyrid commuter
01 Schwinn Homegrown
05 Litespeed Solano


----------



## cmg

*4 currently*

i have 4
2006 Strong compact frame, Campy Centuar, steel nice ride
2003 Colnago MxL, Campy Chorus a classic i don't think i ever sell. 
2004 Carrera compact steel, Campy Centuar, Extremely stiff climber
2004 Cinelli Super Corsa, Campy Centuar, 
Yea i feel guilty, too many bike and i have exceeded elviento's "If you don't have more than 5 and if your total investments doesn't exceed your monthly pre-tax pay, then you are not obsessive.". the investment exceeding monthly pre-tax thing. still though, so many to ride so little time. I haven't hit the one's on the wish list.


----------



## biknben

After getting married and starting a family, I purged much of my old stock. In reality, I wasn't riding the old bikes. I just wasn't getting rid of them when I got new bikes. 

I'm down to three now. 
A Cannondale road bike that I train and race on.
A Surly Cross-Check that is my multi-use bike.
Lastly, a GT I-Drive MTB that I MTB race with.

That's all I _need_ for now. What I _*want*_ is a whole new thread but it ain't happening any time soon.


----------



## terry b

3? Obsessive?  

I have 19.

Road: Colnago MxL, Calfee Tetra Pro, Pinarello Opera, Strong steel, Gunnar Roadie, Bianchi Boron XL, Colnago Dream, Casati Dardo, Pegoretti Fina Estampa, Fondriest Top Level, Orbea Starship, Kirk steel, Vanilla steel, Davidson ti, Colnago C50, Moots Vamoots.
Road SS: Converted Sampson Kalispell
FS MTB: Psycle Werks Wild Hare
SS MTB: Soma 4one5

And they all get ridden. I have one more road bike on the way.

I like building them and working on them and riding them. How much do I spend per year? No idea.


----------



## commutenow

*four bikes*

Trek 1985 620
KHS SS
Waterford SS
Serotta CSI
Steel is real


----------



## ampastoral

*crinkle*



elviento said:


> If you don't have more than 5 and if your total investments doesn't exceed your monthly pre-tax pay, then you are not obsessive.
> 
> I got three, so I am a little behind..


what if you have one bike that exceeds your monthly pre-tax pay...?


----------



## Cory

*Five, but I can justify four of them...*

I've cut down from 13, but most of those were junk. I still had my college Peugeot from 30+ years ago, just because it wasn't worth enough to go to the trouble of selling it. I donated that and several others to charity last spring.
What's left:
*Atlantis*, three years old, pretty much Grantified (Brooks, bar-ends, big tires etc).
*Rambouillet*, which I really didn't need but got cheap (it's an ex-demo from Rivendell w/105 components).
*Cannondale MB*, hardtail, almost 10 years old. Gets ridden a lot; I live about a mile from the Tahoe National Forest.
*Bridgestone MB-3*, my old mountain bike, set up as a commuter (fenders, slicks, racks etc).
*Trek singlespeed*, converted from an old touring bike that used to be my main ride. I really like this one, and don't ride it as much as I should.
Plus my wife has an MB-3, another MB with fenders and road tires, and a roadie she hasn't ridden in five or six years.


----------



## OTB

*Agree with above. . .*

More than I need:

Look KG 481SL
Merckx MXL Molteni
Merckx MXL Motorola
Seven Axiom
Spectrum Ti Super
Calfee Tetra Pro
Surly Pacer
Bianchi Milano

IF and Javelin on the way.


----------



## axebiker

Hmmm...

Currently:
05 Litespeed Tuscany
05 Litespeed Teramo
04 Cannondale F600 disc

In the last 2 years I've gotten rid of: 01 Trek 6500, 0? Univega something, 80's Bridgestone RB-1, Late 90's Schwinn Peloton, 03 Fuji Team, 04 Felt F70, 04 Felt F45

Geez, that's a lot of gear...


----------



## stihl

If I were to rob a garage, I would DEFINITELY choose TerryB's garage..  

Hey TerryB, remember to post pics when you get that next one..(Parlee?)


----------



## Akirasho

*Some Of You Knew This Was Coming...*



> I am constantly on the internet or at my LBS looking for deals.
> 
> I currently have three bikes: 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite, 2004 Langster (converted to a fixie), and a Schwinn Beach Cruiser. I love riding, fixing, and upgrading these bikes. I will probably purchase a cyclocross and mountain bike next year.
> 
> Is this obsessive?
> How many bikes do you have?
> How much do you spend, per year, on cycling specific gear?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bubbha70


You're not obsessive... I'm obsessive
Currently, about 20
Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## geraldatwork

DMoore said:


> 1. Obsessive? You're way behind in this race.
> 
> 2. 8 now, and all including the mountain bike (an oldie) are full Campy Record equipped. They include a Richard Sachs, Bill Holland, Brian Baylis, Abici Time Machine (TT), Orbea Orca, Orbea Lobular, Santana Moda, and my '84 Ciocc. On the way are another Brian Baylis (ordered over 2 1/2 years ago, who know when I'll ever see it) and a new Orbea Ordu TT rig.
> 
> 3. Way too much. I figured out something like $8K per year for the last decade.


Do you have time to ride all of those bikes? I listed 3 bikes in my post above but one is a mountain bike I hardly ever ride. I rode my 25 year old Raleigh this morning before work for the first time in 2 years. An easy 10 mile trip. I felt bad for it. It used to be my main squeeze now it just hangs there getting jeolous when I take out the new bike. I am going to try to ride it more often.


----------



## SkiRacer55

*Um, lemme see...*

...2 road bikes, 1 mountain bike...13 pairs of skis, 6 tennis rackets, 2 horses, 5 cats...lemme see...oh yes, one wife who helps with/puts up with all this stuff...


----------



## fleck

*no such thing as 'too many'*

03 or 02 Masi Special Primo (my race bike on road) built with 600/105 Reynolds 853
01 Surly Karate Monkey (my choice rig offroad, rec and racing) single speed rigid of couse! 4130 tubing
01 Surly Cross Check (600/105) for CX racing of course! and comuting 4130 tubing
mid 80's Raleigh track bike. Not sure the model, Red and black with german flag on top tube, built with sweet phill wood hubs. (track bike not a fixie!) yes there is a big diffrence, not drilled for a brake and geared at 51x16 Reynolds 531
Schwinn Twinn! A tandem for me and my lady  
Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe (some ******* stole my valure banana seat and the gas tank!)
Gary Fisher Big Sur. XT build, haven't ridden since i built my Monkey 3 seasons ago... (also my only Alum. bike) Steel is Real!

so lets see...
looks like 6
but i don't own a car so i figgure i can own at least 10...


----------



## S2H

Akirasho said:


> You're not obsessive... I'm obsessive
> Currently, about 20
> Don't ask, don't tell.


Good thing you have about 17 floor pumps.

Well, maybe more like 4.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

*Seven*

3 road, 1 cross, 1 mtb, 1 three-speed, 1 parts bin coaster brake one speed.


----------



## deadlegs

I have two I am riding, a 2003 Merckx TeamSC and a 2003 Pinarello Prince. They are ridden about the same milage each month but I prefer the Merckx.

I also have a soon to be repainted Raleigh R800 and a beat-to-heck MTB. I actually miss riding the Raleigh.


----------



## hfc

*6*

1) Pre-B-Stay Colnago C40 - my pride and joy
2) Airborne Valkyrie - bought as a rain/winter bike but can't bring myself to get it dirty
3) Trek 8000 MTB - now used to tow the kid's trail-a-bike (does trail-a-bike count?)
4) Orbea Cross bike - currently building - supposed to be the new winter/rain bike - we'll see
5) Old Trek 1000 - I really should sell it
6) 1989 GT MTB - practically unrideable but lots of sentimental value


----------



## cjh

Akirasho said:


> You're not obsessive... I'm obsessive
> Currently, about 20
> Don't ask, don't tell.


I spot a rohloff. How do you like it?


----------



## The Walrus

You're not obsessive--you've got fewer than half of what I own (and I'm not proud of it; it's more a lack of self-control than obsession in my case). ...but you do store yours much more neatly than I do. Now _that's_ obsessive!

O.K.--as you can see, I don't share akirasho's OCD, but the bike lust is there. I'll have to ask you to excuse the mess, as I had to let the maid go a while back. One view of the bike work room--two Jakes, two Axises and a Wazoo--and one angle of the garage, with about ten bikes--more Axises, two Reparto Corse 'crossers, another Wazoo, a couple Bianchi single speed MTBs, a Univega Dual Action Team and something else. I decided to spare you a view of the rafters, and it's too late to drive out to the storage place.

Dang--the photos are in the wrong order, but who cares?


----------



## Cruzer2424

Please note: none of the bikes are identical to the website specs. I break/upgrade/weightweenie myself to my liking

Felt F55 '05 (16.5lbs - current race/training bike)
Felt F65 '05 (heavier... shiety weather/longer distance commuter)
Steel Schwinn Commuter (commuter... parts get replaced left and right...)
Iron Horse Rogue '03 (22lbs - mtb race HT)
Iron Horse Rogue '04 (not sure why I haven't sold this...)

Wheelset list is endless... no botique wheels. Mostly self/custom built wheels for different purposes.

And enough spare parts to build up about 2 more bikes (minus frames..) on top of those.


----------



## bobj

*In my Garage*

Not all mine, since I have a wife and kids...
3 mtn bikes including my Santana Moda
8 road bikes including...
Recherche built by Dave Moulton
Raleigh Professional fixie
Guerciotti frame, Trek touring frame from the early '80s, and a Shogun touring bike, all in the rafters
My sons Cannondale
My wifes Bianchi and Harding
My sons Windsor track bike
1 GT BMX bike

That makes 13. No wonder my wife has a fit whenever I want to look at the bike shop.

Oops, forgot about my dads old Mercian. 14


----------



## beantownbiker

*4.5*

-Old novara aspen (first mtn bike) hasnt been rideen in almost 5 years
-Steel GT, geared mtn bike for use when i go to mothers house
-On-one inbred singlespeed, kept in tiny city apartment, not ridden enough..
-2001 Casati Gold line slx with '96 campy record 8-speed
-1996 Dean steel road bike frame with cracked downtube, waiting for me to call dean and see if they'll replace it (not original owner, friends with original owner)

next bike:
either beer can 'crosser or steel 29" singlespeed <--------yeah, being a grad student these will have to wait a little while...


----------



## bubbha70

terry b said:


> 3? Obsessive?
> 
> I have 19.
> 
> Road: Colnago MxL, Calfee Tetra Pro, Pinarello Opera, Strong steel, Gunnar Roadie, Bianchi Boron XL, Colnago Dream, Casati Dardo, Pegoretti Fina Estampa, Fondriest Top Level, Orbea Starship, Kirk steel, Vanilla steel, Davidson ti, Colnago C50, Moots Vamoots.
> Road SS: Converted Sampson Kalispell
> FS MTB: Psycle Werks Wild Hare
> SS MTB: Soma 4one5
> 
> And they all get ridden. I have one more road bike on the way.
> 
> I like building them and working on them and riding them. How much do I spend per year? No idea.


Amazing!


----------



## bubbha70

Cory said:


> I've cut down from 13, but most of those were junk. I still had my college Peugeot from 30+ years ago, just because it wasn't worth enough to go to the trouble of selling it. I donated that and several others to charity last spring.
> What's left:
> *Atlantis*, three years old, pretty much Grantified (Brooks, bar-ends, big tires etc).
> *Rambouillet*, which I really didn't need but got cheap (it's an ex-demo from Rivendell w/105 components).
> *Cannondale MB*, hardtail, almost 10 years old. Gets ridden a lot; I live about a mile from the Tahoe National Forest.
> *Bridgestone MB-3*, my old mountain bike, set up as a commuter (fenders, slicks, racks etc).
> *Trek singlespeed*, converted from an old touring bike that used to be my main ride. I really like this one, and don't ride it as much as I should.
> Plus my wife has an MB-3, another MB with fenders and road tires, and a roadie she hasn't ridden in five or six years.


Nice collection. I want to eventually round my collection off with a Rivendell.


----------



## bubbha70

Akirasho said:


> You're not obsessive... I'm obsessive
> Currently, about 20
> Don't ask, don't tell.


Akirasho! Step away from your local bike store! Keep your credit cards and hands where we can see them!

That is amazing!


----------



## Eddywanabe

Lets see.........

77 Azuki Imperial - commuter
78 Nishiki Pro w/Zues 2001 Ti gruopo & tubulars of course - old school race bike
79 Melton custom road tandem - keeping the wife happy
02 Stumpjumper Pro
02 Litespeed Arenberg w/Ultegra - *For Sale*
02 Litespeed Vortex w/Dura Ace - race/training/main ride
03 Jamis Nova - Cyclo-cross fun!
03 Bushnell custom road triplet - 3 x the fun!!!
03 Trek T2000 tandem - keeping Dad happy with "new tech double"
Plus......the kids (2) rigid mountain bikes and wifes single

Wish List......TT bike, Track Bike, Dual Sus Mtn Bike.........etc......


----------



## PMC

I don't think you're obsessive...

my current list includes
Bianchi San Lorenzo
Bianchi Cross Concept
Cervelo P3sl
Kogswell F model
Scott Boulder
Gary Fisher Paragon
Gary Fisher Sugar 293

I also have a couple of road frames that are sitting unbuilt at the moment with no immediate plans for either.
As for cost, I don't keep track.


----------



## maui mike

I have 4 and one project started.

84 Peugeot PX10 
97 Caloi Hardtail mtb
2004 Specialized Allez Elite
2005 Specialized Sworks E5


----------



## MShaw

I'm down to 4:

S-works w/ D/A
Gunnar Crosshairs with XTR
Russ Denny custom track bike w/ Suntour Superbe Pro
Dean 853 w/ XTR

I'd like to have another road bike to rotate the two back to back, but with the space limitations I'm about to have, I'm gonna store/sell the S-works and the track bike.

I figure I can race crits and cross on the Gunnar, and have the mtn bike for the rest.

M


----------



## Road cyclist

*Question*



Scotty2Hotty said:


> Good thing you have about 17 floor pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Akirashi need multiple floor pumps of the same make? Just curious
> 
> I own four bikes myself
> Raleigh Super Course (1980) -dismantled
> DeRosa, Reynolds SLX tubing ( 1986 Eddy merkxx with Campy Super Record)
> Pegoretti Marcelo, ( 2005 Campy Record)
> Look 585, CF ( 2005 Campy Record)
> 
> I need a good titanium bike. That should give me a solid lineup.


----------



## lanpope

*I've never counted...*

Let's see here...

*Road:*
Independent Fabrication Club Racer
Kelly Bone Stock (fixie project)
Peugeot Px-10

*Cross:*
Lemond Poprad (wife's)
Independent Fabrication Planet X
Surly CrossCheck

*Mountain:*
Spicer Ti 29er SS
Surly Karate Monkey

*Other:*
Burley Runabout Xtracycle
Schwinn SS Rivendell-esque Cruiser
Peugeot Mixte
Bianchi Milano 

Geez - I guess I like steel huh. That makes 12

Want to add - Geared Hardtail 29er, Possibly 29er FS, Wife a geared MTB, MTB-tandem 29er

Yeah...obsessed...but hey, like I tell my wife, be happy, it could be crack!

LP


----------



## Guest

lanpope said:


> Let's see here...
> 
> 
> Yeah...obsessed...but hey, like I tell my wife, be happy, it could be crack!
> 
> LP


I like to tell my wife that it's cheaper than any of a) Booze, b) women or c) cars.

According to Elviento's criteria, the current 10 that are mine are collectively less than I make in a month so I should feel no guilt?

Right?


----------



## Lifelover

Me

Airborne Zeppelin
Aegis Aro Svelte
K2 Evo 4.0
Cdale Beast of East SS (for road)
Looking to get a steel frame soon


Wife
7 speed Jamis Cruiser

Boy #1
Schwinn Fastback comp
Redline Proline
Will get a MTB when I happen upon one cheap

Boy #2
Trek 930 with slicks
Giant 24" MTB
Diamond Back BMX

For friends of the boys
Schwinn Letour 
Small Schwinn BMX
Trek 930 (currently in TN with Bro inlaw)

In attic for boy 1 or 2 in a year or two
Haro Blammo


----------



## SPINDAWG

*Currently have 5 rides*

2004 Colnago C50 HP b stay in AD10 colors with Campag record 10 v. and Hyperon Ultra wheels.
2005 Colnago Dream Hp b stay in Geo colors with campag record 10 v. and Ksyrium wheels.
2003 Pinarello Prince Dura ace 9v. Race x lite wheels.
2002 Trek 5900 Dura ace 9v. Race x lite wheels
1998 Trek 5200 Dura ace 10v. Race x lite wheels(soon to have 2005 Campag record 10v. and Mavic ES wheels come Christmas)


----------



## Akirasho

Road cyclist said:


> Scotty2Hotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you have about 17 floor pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Akirashi need multiple floor pumps of the same make? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> ... Part my redundant nature, part "upgrades", part logistics...
> 
> As you might suspect, I'm a tad redundant... not wanting all eggs in one basket.
> I was a big fan of the old Blackburn TP-4 despite it's shortcomings and had three (one a warranty replacement). When the TP-5 was introduced, I had to have one... or two... or three.
> From a logistics POV, during the season, one pump stays in the truck and at least one in the basement... but since the neighborhood kids seem to think I'm their personal air fill station, I keep one in a living room closet as well... see there... logical
> 
> For the record, I've also got three Ulitmate Pro workstands... and have you seen my wall of helmets??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week, we'll tour my cycling wardrobe...
Click to expand...


----------



## Akirasho

cjh said:


> I spot a rohloff. How do you like it?


Actually, it's a Nexus installed on a Bianchi Milano.

It's a cafe cruiser... an extremely low mileage fun machine!


----------



## The Walrus

Obviously I'm the last person who'd poke fun at a multiplicity of bikes, but there's, ahhhhhh, something a bit wrong with having that many helmets. Even I have only two....


----------



## Akirasho

The Walrus said:


> Obviously I'm the last person who'd poke fun at a multiplicity of bikes, but there's, ahhhhhh, something a bit wrong with having that many helmets. Even I have only two....


... who said I was right??


----------



## Len J

*Let's see.....*

My Bikes

2001 Lemond Buenas Aores (On the trainer)
2003 Serotta Legend Ti (about to be sold)
2004 Serotta Ottrott ST
2004 Merckx MX Leader
2003 Gunnar Street Dog Fixie

2007 Richard Sachs on order
2006 Dave Kirk w/Track Dropouts on order

I spend less annually on bikes than I spent on Golf.

Len


----------



## Road cyclist

*Fabio*



Akirasho said:


> Actually, it's a Nexus installed on a Bianchi Milano.
> 
> It's a cafe cruiser... an extremely low mileage fun machine!


If you have seen Fabio's or Jay Leno's garages that stock pile their motorcycles, well 
then you must be the celebrity guy on this board with the most bikes.


----------



## cjh

Akirasho said:


> Actually, it's a Nexus installed on a Bianchi Milano.
> 
> It's a cafe cruiser... an extremely low mileage fun machine!


I've never heard of a nexus... i'm pretty new to roadies though. Does it work the same way?


----------



## The The

Road cyclist said:


> If you have seen Fabio's or Jay Leno's garages that stock pile their motorcycles, well
> then you must be the celebrity guy on this board with the most bikes.


Terry B is right up there alongside Akirasho. He might not have as many helmets or floor pumps, but who does?


----------



## robert_shawn

I've only got 5.
Colnago Oval Master
* Dura Ace 10 speed.
* Chris King hubs laced to Mavix Reflex tubular rims.
* Dura Ace threadless headset (Sanded off the threads)

Giordana Steel frame
* Record egro 8 speed levers and ders.
* Record 8 speed hubs laced to super champ. record du mode rims
* C Record delta brakes.

Colnago Technos
Dura ace mix (10 speed shifers, 9 speed for the rest)
Mavic GL330 tubulars.

Mirage (Swiss made frame, 753 tubiing) 
My first nice bike, I spent 3 months eating mac'n cheese saving for the frame. 
Dura Ace 7 speed 

KHS Flite 800
Parts bike, Old dura ace, Old ultegra 8 speed, tektro

Bikes I want to get:
De Rosa King, campy record.
Masi Gran Criterium (70's made in Ca.) All super record.
Cinelli 60's or early 70's all campy
Colnago Master 80's all C Record
De Rosa Primato (not neo)
Bianchi or Cinelli steel track bike.

Shawn


----------



## MarcD

*Everyone is jumping in- so what the heck..*

2000 Dean Ti with 10spd Dura-Ace, Ksyrium SL's
2004 Fuji Professional with 10spd Dura-Ace, Ksyrium SL's
2004 Fuji Aloha TT bike
2005 Fuji Team SL- built up cheaply with 9-speed as rain/race bike?
Too many Fuji's  
1998 Schwinn Home Grown Team issue hardtail w/XTR
1984 Eddy Merckx with complete Campy Super Record
1988 Cannondale black lightning
Mongoose junker hybrid to pull the kids around the block..
Ohh yeah, 1984 Bianchi turned to fixie


----------



## Akirasho

*It's Not A Roadie Hub Per Se...*



cjh said:


> I've never heard of a nexus... i'm pretty new to roadies though. Does it work the same way?


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/nexus.html
http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181202&bmUID=1132372822522


----------



## weather

4:
88 Vicini Cesena converted to fixie
04 Soma Double Cross
03 Redline Monocog
96 Gary Fisher X-Caliber


----------



## Bryan

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Where's the guy that's going to post the pic of his 12 bikes hanging in his garage?


That's rude.


----------



## ssif21

bubbha70 said:


> I am constantly on the internet or at my LBS looking for deals.
> 
> I currently have three bikes: 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite, 2004 Langster (converted to a fixie), and a Schwinn Beach Cruiser. I love riding, fixing, and upgrading these bikes. I will probably purchase a cyclocross and mountain bike next year.
> 
> Is this obsessive?
> How many bikes do you have?
> How much do you spend, per year, on cycling specific gear?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bubbha70


Just three--original road bike with downtube shifters (Trek 1400), road bike (Lemond Zurich), mountain bike (Klein Attitude Comp). Life is trade offs--I'd have at least half a dozen if I didn't have a fat mortgage, German sedan, one kid looking at Ivy League colleges for next year, and a second kid hot on her heels. I was massaging a Serotta Ottrot with full Record in a store a few weeks ago, turned and asked my daughter if she _really_ wanted to go to college.


----------



## djg

2001 Colnago CT1 with record 10
Late '90s Serotta CSi with more recent ouzo pro and chorus 10
2005 LeMond Fillmore
old no-shock Gary Fisher mtb


----------



## colker1

one.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dave Riley

*Akirasho's arsenal*

Amazing and impressive...nice work area, very neat and organized...unlike myself. I just showed my wife the series of photos thinking that she would immediately be overcome with gratitude that my collection of 3 bikes (a Trek 1000 road bike, a Specialized Hardbock Pro MTB, and a Cervelo Dual tri bike) was reasonable. My weak attempt to manipulate her failed miserably because she noticed how neat, clean, and organized the work/storage area was. Thanks Akirasho.


----------



## Guest

Bryan said:


> That's rude.


Yep it was, but I consider the source.


----------



## HazemBata

akirasho,

i thought i spotted a kuota khan/ksano in one of the pics. can you tell me how it rides? also, have you ridden any Time bikes? can you compare with the kuota?

thanks


----------



## DMoore

*Most get ridden regularly*



geraldatwork said:


> Do you have time to ride all of those bikes? I listed 3 bikes in my post above but one is a mountain bike I hardly ever ride. I rode my 25 year old Raleigh this morning before work for the first time in 2 years. An easy 10 mile trip. I felt bad for it. It used to be my main squeeze now it just hangs there getting jeolous when I take out the new bike. I am going to try to ride it more often.



Most of my bikes are used regularly. I average 5 to 7K miles per year. To be honest, though, the MTB just sits. The Ciocc comes out to play very rarely.

The others get used regularly. The Orca is my road race/mountain ride bike. The Lobular is for weekly crit practice. The Baylis is my night bike, all set up with lights, battery, etc. The Holland lives on my indoor trainer. The Abici is my TT rig, and we have a couple of those a month. The Sachs is my favorite - club rides, longer training rides, etc.

The Ciocc was my first good bike, purchased new in '84. My first ride on it was to watch the '84 Olympic road races in Mission Viejo. And I'd get rid of the MTB but who would want it? Full Campy components, filet brazed Columbus steel frame, not even a suspension fork. It's not an antique - it's just old and obsolete.


----------



## crumjack

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Good thing you have about 17 floor pumps.
> 
> Well, maybe more like 4.


Originally made a comment about the quantity of helmets of the original pic but see that was thoroughly eclipsed. This is great stuff!


----------



## dasho

*Terryb and Aki or anyone else who owns more than 10 bikes...*

Let's say for some unknown reason, you have to pick ONE (and only one) of your bikes to keep and the others will be taken from you forever. Which one would you keep and why? Suicide is not an acceptable answer.


----------



## mtbbmet

I have
'06 Bianchi FG Lite race bike
'05 Giant TCX Cross
'05 Giant XTC C1 carbon hardtail
'05 Fetish Cycles TT bike
'03 Specialized Rockhopper for the rain training
$90 department store crapper for winter commuting
and a cruiser, for cruising.
More wheelsets than is actually necessary, a big pile of half used tires, a box full of shoes that all have their purpose, and about 7 helmets.
All the bikes are worth about $13,000 in total. MUCH more than I make a month.


----------



## steelbikerider

*only 2*

I feel so inadequate
a "99 Hans Schneider Road bike and a mid 80's Guerciotti that is a fixed gear. 
I also have 2 helmets and the only floor pump I have ever had - a late 1970's Silca that still works just fine I've only replaced the hose, gauge, leather plunger, and rubber washer. Other than that it's still in its original condition.


----------



## Chase15.5

2004 Giant TCR Team (primary training bike 15.3 lbs)

2005 Specialized S-Works Epic (primary mountain bike 22.9 lbs)

2001 Specialized S-Works Hard Tail (use to pull my son in his trailer 
21.3 lbs)
2005 Specialized Roubaix (primary commuter - foul weather bike - 17.9 
lbs)
2002 Jamis Dakar (converted as a ride around town bike - heavy)

1979? Motobecane Grand Jubilee (Don't really ride it - but its in great 
condition and think it would be a crime to get ride of)

2005 Bianchi Pista Concept - just sold it - but now regret it and will 
by another shortly


----------



## Akirasho

HazemBata said:


> akirasho,
> 
> i thought i spotted a kuota khan/ksano in one of the pics. can you tell me how it rides? also, have you ridden any Time bikes? can you compare with the kuota?
> 
> thanks












... It's a Ksano and it's the only CF frame I own or have ever spent any time on... but sadly, illness has kept me from logging many miles. While this is an old pic (actually wears Ksyriums), it's currently disassembled... hopefully, to be rebuilt with DA10 over the winter, however, my impressions were quite positive.

As mentioned, no experience with other CF frames including TIME. My Kuota is an early 2004 model and was sold as a frameset (frame, seatpost, fork and FSA headset).


----------



## Akirasho

dasho said:


> Let's say for some unknown reason, you have to pick ONE (and only one) of your bikes to keep and the others will be taken from you forever. Which one would you keep and why? Suicide is not an acceptable answer.












I've had this rig for a few years and as I age, I appreciate the _options_ it allows.

I originally purchased the bike (actually the second of two recumbents) to do some HPV racing and open club time trials but soon after it's purchase, I had knee surgery (torn meniscus) and found it far easier to swing a leg over this on a stationary than an upright (given my cycling background, I was a bit embarrassed as to how hard it was to alight a stationary at the clinic rehab).

As my rehab moved outside, I continued to use the recumbent and continue to use it when my chronic conditions flare. If push came to shove...


----------



## Akirasho




----------



## High Gear

*What I have......*

Cyfac aluminum with carbon seat stays

95' De Rosa Primato EL-OS...steel

90's Eddy Merckx Strads OS...steel

2000 Look KG 281...carbon...need I say

That's it!


----------



## lanpope

dasho said:


> Let's say for some unknown reason, you have to pick ONE (and only one) of your bikes to keep and the others will be taken from you forever. Which one would you keep and why? Suicide is not an acceptable answer.


My Surly CrossCheck...no question.

With different tires I can ride road, cross, or mild trails without too much loss of performance.

If I could have only one, it would definately be a big clearance cross bike!

LP


----------



## Kram

*Umm. 5.*



bubbha70 said:


> I am constantly on the internet or at my LBS looking for deals.
> 
> I currently have three bikes: 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite, 2004 Langster (converted to a fixie), and a Schwinn Beach Cruiser. I love riding, fixing, and upgrading these bikes. I will probably purchase a cyclocross and mountain bike next year.
> 
> Is this obsessive?
> How many bikes do you have?
> How much do you spend, per year, on cycling specific gear?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bubbha70


1 Look kg461. Price paid? Makes up for all the other cheap bikes 
1 27" Bianchi from the 80's coinverted to a SS/fixie. Price paid? $75
1 Gitane from the early 80's convereted to a 1x9 cross bike. Price paid? $5!
1 Nishiki Tange 2 road bike. Same era. Price paid? $50
1 Raliegh hard tail MTB, m600. Paid about $600.


----------



## bigbill

Let me see,

Pegoretti Fina Estampa with Record
Soma Smoothie ES with Chorus
Gary Fisher Sugar 292 with SRAM X.0
Cannondale 2.8 which will be an 8 speed TT machine later this winter.
Merckx MX Leader frame in a crate, just restored and waiting until later.
In storage, Merckx SLX track frame and a Mercian KOM 531c.
12 sets of wheels.


----------



## dasho

*Cool bike...*

who is the manufacturer?


----------



## Akirasho

... it's a Vision VR-50... sadly, the company has gone out of business. Dunno if anyone picked up their designs.

Most of the drivetrain was updrated to my personal specs, along with the wheels from HED. The under seat steering is custom "built" by me.


----------



## 7rider

*Household or personal?*

My husband and I seem to collect them - one for each style of riding. The road bike for training and distance, the mtb for the woods, and the flat-bar road for when we just can't make up our minds - also for the utiltarian rides (commuting, shopping, etc).
Him:
2003 Klein Q-pro
2003 Klein Palomino Race
2004 Novara Big Buzz
A unicycle of undetermined age - good for entertaining the neighborhood kids.
Me:
2001 Seven Axiom Ti (rebuilt with 2005 Dura Ace)
2003 Klein Palomino
2005 Felt SR-81 (commuter)
1982 Schwinn Cruiser (yard sale purchase - all of $11)


----------



## rufus

five:

1989 Specialized Sirrus-I should sell it or give it away, but i can't bear to let it go. my first good bike.

1992 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp-steel fork, still regret not getting an MB-3 instead

1997 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp-M2 metal matrix, Rockshox Judy fork. this one i'l probably sell, but it's so pretty i'll be sad to see it go. gloss black with white and yellow trim. gorgeous. just hate the way it rides. 

2002 Rocky Mountain Blizzard-currently borrowing the M2's wheels. 

2003 Mondonico EL-OS-the bike i'll ride til my dying day


there's a Mondonico Futura Leggero frame on the way. I'd really like to get a Waterford someday. and one of these days, i'll find the right Tommasini on ebay. hopefully an EL-OS.


----------



## cyclefiend2000

3 at the moment...

2001 waterford 2200 (my main bike for racing and training)
1999 cannondale f2000
1997 lemond alpe d'huez

and i am currently looking at cross bikes, but will probably not get one until closer to next cross season. my wife wants me to sell one of the above three when i get the cross bike, but how could i part with any of them. i love the waterford. i absolutely need a mtn bike. the lemond was my first road bike and i still love the way it rides.


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## cjh

well thanks for destroying the whole thread


----------



## rePhil

*I'll bite too*

Marinoni lugged steel. 7 speed Campy Chorus with Century finish, GP4's

Marinoni lugged steel. Campy 8 Ergo's 

Strong Foco

Moots Vamoots Compact

Schwinn Circuit. My commuter

Gary Fisher Mamba mtb.


----------



## terry b

stihl said:


> If I were to rob a garage, I would DEFINITELY choose TerryB's garage..
> 
> Hey TerryB, remember to post pics when you get that next one..(Parlee?)


Parlee indeed.


----------



## terry b

dasho said:


> Let's say for some unknown reason, you have to pick ONE (and only one) of your bikes to keep and the others will be taken from you forever. Which one would you keep and why? Suicide is not an acceptable answer.


I play this game all the time, and there is no answer. Of the ones I own, I'd probably keep the Vanilla or the Kirk, mainly because they are a nice combination of ride, craftsmanship, chi-chi and looks. They both do everything pretty well and I not only like riding them, but I like looking at them.

Instead of one, may I keep two?


----------



## ron523

I have about 50 bikes


----------



## FTF

I only have---


----------



## covenant

ron523 said:


> I have about 50 bikes


indeed


----------



## erik99

2003 Serotta Colorado III w/ brand new DA build
2001 Surly Cross Check w/Ultegra
2005 GF 292
2000 Specialized FSR (enduro backup)
1997 Rock Lobster w/XTR (baby trailer tow weapon)
19?? Redline 24" cruiser (dunno, just wanted it)

wife has:

older Trek 2000 (has al frame, carbon tubes?). Needs to be set out to pasture.
1997 Trek 6000 (bonded al frame, bought new in '00)


----------



## aliensporebomb

*Four. Well, five actually...*

-Giant TCR2 alloy version
-Specialized Epic dual boinger
-BikeE RX recumbent (on permanent loan to me)
-Mongoose Surge (retooled for commuter duty)
-Weird Schwinn road bike a neighbor was tossing out.


----------



## Master Killer

2 for me:
Litespeed Catalyst  
Cannondale F700 (eBay purchase  )

My fiance
Barracuda HT (another eBay special)

Yet people think I'm crazy having spent "big" money on bikes


----------



## ravenmore

Great thread! Helps me justify what I'm about to do. 

Only have 2 at the moment. Both Moto's:

Really wish I'd taken the light off for this pic.....










and my main ride:










BUT!!! I'm wanting to buy this:










and I'll probably get this with my tax return. I'm a believer in redundancy too.  :










This will probably be the cause of my breakup with the gf. We just had a fight tonight about money....  Screw it - girlfriends are expensive but riding is free! (in more than one sense...)


----------



## Bike2Live

*Unbelievable!!!*



Akirasho said:


> ... who said I was right??


Congratulations! You have now qualified as a SERIOUS pack rat.


----------



## Andy M-S

*Two*



bubbha70 said:


> I am constantly on the internet or at my LBS looking for deals.
> 
> I currently have three bikes: 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite, 2004 Langster (converted to a fixie), and a Schwinn Beach Cruiser. I love riding, fixing, and upgrading these bikes. I will probably purchase a cyclocross and mountain bike next year.
> 
> Is this obsessive?
> How many bikes do you have?
> How much do you spend, per year, on cycling specific gear?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bubbha70


Dunno about obsessive...

My main bike is a 2003 Kogswell D58--which I love. I used to think that if the weather was bad I'd ride something else, but why? I'm currently working on a "backup" bike, a 1985 Trek 560. And that's it.

As for spending--I do a lot of trading, or selling and reusing the money. With that included, I probably spent about $450-500 on cycling stuff last year, the biggest chunk being on a Shimano dynohub for the Kogswell. If you don't include trade and money reuse, then I spent about $200. Still too much, but I'll live.


----------



## Road cyclist

*Whoa, hold on*

Derosa - Campy 86'
Look 585- Campy 2005
Pegoretti Marcelo- Campy 2004

Lets start another Thread that I consider more important.

How much time do we have to ride A bike, no matter how many we have?


----------



## botto

good point! 

guess i use one of my 21 watches to keep track of it. 

don't get me started on that sickness 



Road cyclist said:


> Lets start another Thread that I consider more important.
> 
> How much time do we have to ride A bike, no matter how many we have?


----------



## botto

*late to this party. i've got 3 road bikes, and 1 mountain bike*

1990 pinarello treviso w/chrorus 8spd
1993 cannondale 2.8 w/ultegra 8spd
2005 giant tcr comp 0 w/da 10spd

the mountain bike is a trek 8000 (circa '92 i think) with a mixed bag of nuts for components


----------



## pinerider

I just bought the latest one yesterday, haven't told my wife yet.... maybe she won't notice!
Had to add them up after I written them down, comes to 11
MTB's:
1995 Norco Bigfoot SP with Rockshox Judy xc
1985 Norco BushPilot - commuter/shopper
1990 Norco Katmandu - winter commuter
1990 Cody Lookout - winter commuter

Touring:
1990 Nishiki International - main commuter
1985 VeloSport Appalache - rain commuter (thought I'd sold it, but it came back!)

Road:
1990 Steve Bauer Boreas 12 speed (Shimano 105)
1985 Bianchi Paggio 12 speed (SunTour Arx) @ the cottage
1975 Mercier 300 (was 10 speed, now fixed)
1985 Unknown Monostay 14 speed(Campy Croce d'Aune) - latest acquisition

Misc.
1975 Raleigh Twenty

None were expensive, I paid $200 for the Steve Bauer, $180 for the unknown with Campy, the rest ranged between $20 and $30


----------



## estone2

DMoore said:


> 1. Obsessive? You're way behind in this race.
> 
> 2. 8 now, and all including the mountain bike (an oldie) are full Campy Record equipped. They include a Richard Sachs, Bill Holland, Brian Baylis, Abici Time Machine (TT), Orbea Orca, Orbea Lobular, Santana Moda, and my '84 Ciocc. On the way are another Brian Baylis (ordered over 2 1/2 years ago, who know when I'll ever see it) and a new Orbea Ordu TT rig.
> 
> 3. Way too much. I figured out something like $8K per year for the last decade.


my parents spent $4000 on cycling this year?
(well, me and my parents... i spent around 2300... part time job, and they got hooked on cycling and went out and bought a fancy recumbent and all this stuff)


----------



## KonaMan

*well in excess of pre-tax...*



ampastoral said:


> what if you have one bike that exceeds your monthly pre-tax pay...?


once I was a single guy with 4 bikes:
'98 Kona ManoMano - still running
'90 Pugeot Nice (sold 2 years ago)
'01 Kona Stinky Six (sold 3 years ago)
'02 LeMond Wayzatta (sold a year ago)
'04 Airborne Blackbird (bought to replace LeMond Tankzatta)
need a fixie/SS...

but I get to tinker with the wife's 3 bikes
late '90's Cannondale CAAD2 mountain bike
'03 Viner Pro Comp (GVH bikes)
'06 Quintana Roo Caliente

Between the Airborne and the QR I need to take out more insurance on the house... lol


----------



## keetowah

1989 Schwinn High Plains (all stock with biospace cranks)
1994 Wife that is always p.o.'d at my spending habits
1999 Cannondale R2000 (mix of new ultegra/105)
2003 Bianchi Brava
2005 Cannondale Scalpel 1000 with upgrades


----------



## Erotomaniac

Litespeed Firenze 2005
-Ultegra shifters, cassette, chain, BB, rear D
-105 fd
-Bonty bars, ritchey stem, Thomson post, arione saddle, nashbar brakes,CC s8 headset, spd-sl pedals
-easton circuit wheels, conti 3000 tires

Fort Cross 7005
-alex wheels, ritchey tires, steel lugged fork
-Tiagra cassette 12-25, shifters
-single 38 tooth ring with a bash ring on the outside, truvativ firex mtb crankset, FSA platinum bb, IRC chain,
-ITM regal pro bars, bonty stem, Campy Record headset, spd-sl pedals, bonty race lux saddle (best saddle ever imo, and dirt cheap)


----------



## Doctor Who

1. 2004 Redline Conquest - Cross/Crit Racer, equipped with Tiagra and 105. 

2. 1998 Lemond Zurich - Fixed-gear and stripped down. Covered in punk-rock and poltical stickers. My "beater", foul-weather trainer and bar-hopping-with-the-crew bike. 

3. 1984 Batavus Professional - Sold to me by my ex-racer uncle. Equipped with vintage C-Record and on Ambrosio sew-ups. I'm still putting it together, but it'll be hot when it's done.

4. A soon-to-be acquired Felt F2C. I gotta get the money together, but I'm getting one of these with Campy Chorus in about a month or so.


----------



## MerckxMad

*Okay, I'll play along...*

1. Merckx Team SC
2. Merckx Majestic
3. Merckx Fuga
4. Cannondale Six13
5. Giant TCR 0Composite
6. Carrera Aries
7. Pinarello Galileo
8. Jamis Nova
9. Cannondale Tandem


----------



## jtferraro

I currently have four bikes, although one of them is for sale. Well...the only reason it's for sale is because I've had my mind on a replacement for a while now. My stable:
1.) 1995 Cannondale F700 mtb
2.) 2001 TREK 5500
3.) 2004 Fuji Track (for sale on eBay at a starting bid of .99 cents, with no reserve. The auction went live today)
4.) 2005 Cannondale Cyclocross (purchased frameset and tranferred '05 Kona Jake the Snake components to it.)

Of course, none of these bikes are stock. They all have their share of updgrades.

Oh, and now for the wife's collection:
1.) 2001 TREK 6700 WSD mtb
2.) 2003 Specialized Allez Dolce


----------



## rwbadley

bubbha70 said:


> Is this obsessive?
> How many bikes do you have?
> How much do you spend, per year, on cycling specific gear?


I don't think three is obsessive in the least, you could easily have a few more before I would think you were nuts.

I think I have about 20, I just gave one away yesterday- so one less than whatever it was before.

I spend little on cycling stuff. Maybe $100-200/year average for tubes and misc items. Maybe more some years, but it depends on what is needed and which bikes are getting miles.


----------



## ToddMW

I'll bite

Road:
2005 Kestrel Talon with Ultegra10
I hope to add a Bianchi pista concept pro track bike and some sort of a crit bike soon

Mtn:
2005 Salsa Juan Solo (single speed) gets the most miles
2003 Mountain Cycle San Andreas with XT (trail bike)
2003 Azonic DS-1 with XT (dirt jump/play bike)
1986 Schwinn Paramountain - half built with vintage XT components (I just can't bear to get rid of it. I put tons of miles on this bike. It may get converted to a all purpose bike to leave at our vacation home.

Cruisers:
60's ladies Schwinn crusier
70's Men's Schwinn crusier - not built (clunker crit build up I hope)

BMX:
1990 SE Floval Flyer (lots of vintage purple anodized parts)

Wife:
2000 Fisher Y bike

Son: (3-1/2 yrs old)
12" Mongoose
Trek Trail-a-bike


----------



## Powder Hound

2004 Klein Q-Pro XV
1996 Trek 990 (ahhh, triple butted steel...)










The third steed is a non-descript Redline Monocog wearing an elephant squeaker on the riser bars.

Once out of school, their numbers will increase.


----------



## shabbasuraj

four

One road.

One mtn.

Two commuters.


----------



## jukebox

2005 Specialized Tarmac pro
198something Bertoni, converted to fixed
2001 Trek Bruiser
2005 On-one Inbred
2002 Kink Defender

More to come...


----------



## Thommy

*Impressive collections*

The correct answer, of course, is never enough.


----------



## KonaMan

*Stay tuned for next week's RBR Cribs...*



Akirasho said:


> ... Part my redundant nature, part "upgrades", part logistics...
> 
> As you might suspect, I'm a tad redundant... not wanting all eggs in one basket.
> I was a big fan of the old Blackburn TP-4 despite it's shortcomings and had three (one a warranty replacement). When the TP-5 was introduced, I had to have one... or two... or three.
> From a logistics POV, during the season, one pump stays in the truck and at least one in the basement... but since the neighborhood kids seem to think I'm their personal air fill station, I keep one in a living room closet as well... see there... logical
> 
> For the record, I've also got three Ulitmate Pro workstands... and have you seen my wall of helmets??
> 
> Next week, we'll tour my cycling wardrobe...


Dude, seriously... you scare me. Although it doesn't top our Yoga instructor. He's got 40 bikes plus a new Pinarello Dogma.


----------



## Yangpei

*5 bikes (4 mtb, 1 road)*

2005 1/2 Titus Moto-lite - for xc / light trails
2005 Banshee Scirocco - urban / dirt jumping (which I haven't really done yet)
2003 Titus Quasimoto 6in - trails / shuttle rides
2003 Titus Quasimoto DH 7.5 in - DH

2003 Orbea Lobular - road (just bought it used 2 months ago)


----------



## Barnyard

*You'll like the three bikes I have*

I have a Colnago dream, an Indy Fab Club racer, an an other Indy Fab, a Deluxe

Both the Club racer and the Deluxe come equipped with Tubus front and rear racks. I love touring, I have around 13000 miles of living off of bikes in the states. Most recently I went on a 5500 mile tour that included well over 90% of the continental divide mountain route. And I refuse to pull a trailer.


----------



## crestlinefarm

*Simplifying my life*

I decided this year that having 8 bikes was too many. The primary reason was that outfitting them all in the saddles, pedals & tires I like was ridiculous!
I've worked my way down to four--with the plan was each would serve two purposes:
1. Cervelo Soloist: Race bike, TT bike
2. Abici Podium: Training bike, back-up Race bike
3. Trek 360 (lugged steel from 1987): Single-speed Commuter, Fixed Track bike
4. K2 full-suspension MTB: sees about 20hrs /yr 

The interesting part is what I've managed to do with the others; 
1. Simo Cycles Simonetti: built for a friend who's bike & car were stolen (long-term loan)
2. Peugeot (gave to a friend who was interested in building a retro French commuter)
3. GT hardtail MTB (sold for cost to a friend wanting to build a Cross/Commuter)
4. Sandvik Ti frame (victim of a siezed bottom bracket, someday will make it a commuter)

Helping my friends out was sure a fun way to clean out a bunch of the spare parts I had cluttering up the shop! I was able to build all three--complete except for wheels on one! 

The thing that's struck me recently is how much nicer the bikes I ride are when I have fewer to keep up (and buy parts for)--like a new BB for the Trek, or nice tires on the Abici, or a Fizik saddle for the Cervelo....





bubbha70 said:


> I am constantly on the internet or at my LBS looking for deals.
> 
> I currently have three bikes: 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite, 2004 Langster (converted to a fixie), and a Schwinn Beach Cruiser. I love riding, fixing, and upgrading these bikes. I will probably purchase a cyclocross and mountain bike next year.
> 
> Is this obsessive?
> How many bikes do you have?
> How much do you spend, per year, on cycling specific gear?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bubbha70


----------



## AltodaMontanha

*3 for the moment*

1996 Diamond Back Wildwood MTB
1997 Pinarello Asolo Speed
2004 Trek 8000 MTB


----------



## Kuma601

3 in which 2 are ridden. 

Vitus 979 Shimano 600 for the lazy cruising days.
Atala Shimano 600 for the twisties and corners.
Fisher HKII MTB w/Shimano Deore. This bike feels like a slug and has maybe 20 miles on it. Detest it. 

Possibly a Blue RC4AL, Argon 18 Radon or Compact Gios with Ultegra 10. Can't make up my mind yet.


----------



## jimcav

*soon to be fewer when i move this summer*

but right now
kelly luscious
bianchi boron
bianchi mega ti
olympus zeus
crumpton
spicer SS CX
kestrel 500sci
serotta coors light
basso diamante frame/fork

2 mtn bikes (hardtail and FS)

jim


----------



## sungchang

*6 bikes for now - but will be unloading 1*

03 Titus Racer-X
04 Trek 4100 (wife's)
01 Klein Attitude
early 90's Costco Motiv - use it as commuter
unknown year - Bianchi road bike, Columbus frame (unloading this)

and on the way is 05 Litespeed Teramo


----------



## adman_1

My stable contains:
04 Independent Fabrication Ti Crown Jewel
06 Independent Fabrication Steel Independence
05 Gunnar Roadie
03 Kona Jake the Snake
03 Kona Unit
99 Kona King Kahuna
03 Litespeed Unicoi
19? Sonica Singlespeed road
00 Redline Conquest Pro
95 Specialized S-Works
03 Felt F35


----------



## Howzitbroke

*Just...*

one. One bike one gear. Steelman singlespeed cyclocross bike. 99 production model with Paul drop outs. 853 with fat slicks for the bad roads and smooth trails I ride. I have owned as many as 5 at a time. Come and gone are a Steelman 525 SR with Chorus sold, Bridgestone RB-1 that died in a shipping incident, Bridgestone MB-5 sold, Kona Hot Custom with XTR parted and sold, Kelly Deluxe SS sold, Kelly Knobby X frame, wheels and other bits sold, and a GT BMX cruiser sold. Over the past 6 years the Steelman SS has always been first choice for rides and life just needed to be simple. I don't race and really have no desire to. I occasionally go on group rides, and somehow have adapted to being very efficient on one speed. Haven't messed with fixed yet as there are plenty of hills around where 45mph happens even on a single speed.


----------



## BlueGiro

I like the spox


----------



## edward12

*Never ending quest*

Despite my busy professional schedule, I always find time to scour the internet for bike deals and general information. It's fun and I keep telling my wife that it could be worse - I could be chasing women instead of bike parts!

I spend as much money as I can without upsetting my wife.

Below are pics of my two latest projetcs. One is a new Burley Wolf Creek frame with Campy Centaur shifters and transmssion. It also has a FSA SLK composite crankset with MegaExo BB. I run Mavic Elite wheels w/Michelin Pro Race 2's. Brooks Swift Saddle. A great steel frame. Very stiff. 

The second bike is a NOS Waterford RS-11. Beautiful Reynolds 531 luged frame. But the paint is very fragile. I built this frame with a Campy Chorus groupset. Salsa quill stem. The wheels are Mavic Open Pro's/Chorus hubs laced w/Sapim bladed spokes. Brooks B-17 Champion Special saddle. Great century bike.


----------



## physasst

Akirasho said:


> You're not obsessive... I'm obsessive
> Currently, about 20
> Don't ask, don't tell.



You and TerryB are my heros......:idea:    :thumbsup:


----------



## itld

Howdy,
3-
04 Raleigh Road Competition
03 Kona Dawgdeelux
06 Raleigh Companion Tandem

M.R.


----------



## carbfib

Road cyclist said:


> Scotty2Hotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you have about 17 floor pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Akirashi need multiple floor pumps of the same make? Just curious
> 
> I own four bikes myself
> That's a good idea to have your 2 ATB bides by the washer/dryer. Rather than the other, better ROAD bikes. In case the motor sets on fire. It has happened, you know.
Click to expand...


----------



## the spyder

terry b said:


> 3? Obsessive?
> 
> I have 19.
> 
> Road: Colnago MxL, Calfee Tetra Pro, Pinarello Opera, Strong steel, Gunnar Roadie, Bianchi Boron XL, Colnago Dream, Casati Dardo, Pegoretti Fina Estampa, Fondriest Top Level, Orbea Starship, Kirk steel, Vanilla steel, Davidson ti, Colnago C50, Moots Vamoots.
> Road SS: Converted Sampson Kalispell
> FS MTB: Psycle Werks Wild Hare
> SS MTB: Soma 4one5
> 
> And they all get ridden. I have one more road bike on the way.
> 
> I like building them and working on them and riding them. How much do I spend per year? No idea.


Terry did you buy them all new, inherit some or pick some of them up used?:blush2:


----------



## terry b

the spyder said:


> Terry did you buy them all new, inherit some or pick some of them up used?:blush2:


Bought them all, mostly as frames. Most were new, some were shop demos, some were eBay NOS, none came from LBSs.

Since that list was written over a year ago, things have changed. The Sampson is gone, the Bianchi is a fixie, I've added a Parlee, another Strong and another Moots. The Soma is about to be replaced by and On One and the Wild Hare has been replaced by a Yeti.


----------



## pl8ster

I've currently got four:

Shogun-framed 'cross bike, almost finished
1996 Klein Pulse Comp II MTB - virtually stock
Fuji road frame built up with a hodgepodge of parts (anyone know the frame model? bought it from a friend a few years back)
2001 Trek 1000

I'm selling the Trek (auction ends in 45 minutes) and am replacing it with a new (8 miles ridden) '05 Airborne Thunderbolt.


----------



## oldbikes

*I love that picture Akirasho shows! ,also really love*

Terryb's collection, makes me dream! 
if people can save stamps and coins why not bikes? as long as you have a place to keep them, my garage already has no room, so have to sell some to get some more,sad thought.


----------



## bwhite_4

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Good thing you have about 17 floor pumps.
> 
> Well, maybe more like 4.


And 10 helmets (visible anyway).


----------



## bwhite_4

*My turn*

06 Colnago E1 with Campy Record
05 Specialized Epic
06 Bianci Pista


----------



## Pablo

I'm going to keep this thread alive to rebut any arguments that I have too many. I only have a Gios road biike with Campy, a GT hardtail with XT, and Bianchi track bike. Bar bikes and BMXs tend to come and go as well.


----------



## jlfbogey

I would have taken a similar picture of the 17 or so bikes my wife and I had hanging or laying around our grarage earlier this summer but never got around to it before the massive auction to clear some of the (dare I say) excess. We are now down to a repectable 12 after the sell off, but I do have a nice Look frame I am looking to part together as a winter project this year. Here it goes again.


----------



## StefanJozef

2006 Carbon Giant MTB
2003 Giant TCR
2000 Cinelli Unica
1996 Clockwork Orange MTB
1996 Pete Mathews 853 Road Bike
1995 Thorn 531 Touring Spec
1983 Team Raleigh converted to winter fixed
1982 Viner converted to racing fixed
And I'm always on the lookout for more convertions and other retro frames


----------



## aaronbarker

Much to the chagrin of my lovely wife, I've got (and spent way too much money on):

2002 Fondriest Lampre Carb Level (fmr Paul Tracy bike)
2004 Fondriest Top Level - black
2004 Fondriest Status Plus - white Rossa SAT
....all sharing my HED Bastogne wheelset...

2000 Colnago VIP2000
200? Cane Creek/3D Racing Cyclocross Cane Creek team bike
1982 Raleigh Rapide - first 10speed i owned

wife occasionally rides a 1999 Raleigh SC30 hybrid

5yr old daughter (almost 6! time flies......) trains on a 16" Schwinn

Trying to find a Scapin ProRace frame from a few years back that I like.....gotta feed the Fondriest fetish as well......


----------



## DRLski

Well, I've got 5 bikes built up (2 road bikes, 1 mtb, 1 cross bike, 1 TT bike) and 1 frame (cross frame) waiting to be built...and for some reason I find myself looking for one more road bike. Everything was built by me, nothing is retail. Go figure...guess it's healthier than spending my money on gambling or drugs 

Bikes built:
2002 Orbea Zonal <- Training/Crit race bike
2004 Specialized S-Works <- Training/Classic/Road race bike
2005 Fetish Cycles Lamierina <- TT/Tri bike
2006 Specialized Stumpjumper Disc <- MTB
2007 Redline Conquest Pro <- Cyclo-Cross bike

Waiting to be built:
2005 Alan Ultral <- Cyclo-Cross


----------



## CoLiKe20

1993 Specialized S-works Steel-XTR
1995 Litespeed Blade-Mixed 
1997 Cannondale R1000-Ultegra
1998 Klein Attitude-XTR
2002 Litespeed Ghisallo-DA
2005 Kestrel Evoke-Ultegra
2006 Seven Aerios-DA

I think I'm gonna get a Look 585 or 595 next but running out of room.


----------



## oldbikes

*love that picture Akirasho shows but would love to own*

all of Terryb's stable! I think you have to many bikes when you don't have a place to store your bikes!


----------



## jimcav

*have to say not obsessive--but excessive*

triathlon: Kestrel 500sc--actually too small but it is what got me back into cycling so i keep it
mtb: Giant nrs
CX :SS Spicer

Road: Merlin extralight centaur/chorus/record mix
Crumpton-record
Look 585-record
Carbonissimo-record
C40 hp frame
Waterford r33-record
Cinelli starship-record

friends/family bikes i may possibly aquire soon
c50 
merckx mxm
time vxrs

now with 2 kids i will likely pare down heavily this spring. everything above is for sale except the merlin--my ti winter bike, and the crumpton.


----------



## toronto-rider

*How do you compare the bikes - ride wise*



jimcav said:


> triathlon: Kestrel 500sc--actually too small but it is what got me back into cycling so i keep it
> mtb: Giant nrs
> CX :SS Spicer
> 
> Road: Merlin extralight centaur/chorus/record mix
> Crumpton-record
> Look 585-record
> Carbonissimo-record
> C40 hp frame
> Waterford r33-record
> Cinelli starship-record
> 
> friends/family bikes i may possibly aquire soon
> c50
> merckx mxm
> time vxrs
> 
> now with 2 kids i will likely pare down heavily this spring. everything above is for sale except the merlin--my ti winter bike, and the crumpton.



Would be interested to find out the difference between the Look, C40 and Crumpton. I gather by not getting rid of the Crumpton, it's your favorite out of the other high end bikes you have.


----------



## jimcav

*toronto, yes in a way my favorite, best debatable*

this is all just my opinion, but at least all my bikes are campy, and except for the look and colnago forks they are the same as far as post, saddle, and wheels--so more comparable ride comparison for me.

the crumpton is hand built, really lovely, rides great--good feel of the road, but absorbs the harsh stuff, tracks well, transfers power well, pretty light--been too long since i weighed it as a frame, think about 1100-1150 grams--know crumpton has got them even lighter now.
the look 585 is probably the best all around bike i have ever ridden (btw sold a calfeee tetra pro to get the crumpton). it is light, stiff, comfortable, sharp handling. the hsc5 fork is great. selling because i just got it (under 180 miles) and whenever it is nice out, i grab the crumpton, and if it is not nice--most of the time, the merlin. 

the c40 hp is more comfortable than the look (based on one 60 mile ride same course), not as quick handling, not as light on hills. the crumpton is in-between. i like it, but the c40 is always in demand, so makes sense to sell it. this is the 3rd one i've had, pre-b, b, hp. always like them, always sell it to try something else. If i don't have a colnago, i miss it, when i have one, i still ride other stuff. I got the carbonissimo because i thought i'd do ironman again, but 2 kids really is different than 1, so that won't be happening. I have ridden it once (i'm the 2nd owner)--sad but true, it is in fact stiffer than the c40 and with aero wheels once it is going it is like the energizer. 
I feel silly having them all at times, but i do love bikes

i hope to try a vxrs.
btw the waterford is very light for steel--it is lighter than my merlin and still has a decent steel is real ride compared to the others. but between carbon advances my carbon bikes are almost as good in feel and all the rain here i just never ride the r33.
i had a pinarello opera, it had a great feel on the road, but i was just not a fan of steel and then a carbon rear monostay--but still it had a good feel for a 5-6 hour ride where you still felt you could push the bike at times.
happy riding


----------



## footballcat

i have - not enough of them


----------



## lonebikeroftheapocalypse

Riv Atlantis
Serotta Colorado CR unknown vintage
Cannondale Criterium Series unknown vintage
96 GT Ricochet
Ross MTB single speeded and fendered for commuting to school


----------



## Yangpei

*Wow, how things have changed*

I came across this old thread and realized that in Jan 06, I had 5 bikes (4mtb, 1road). Now, I have 8 (6mtb, 1road, 1tri). Only 2 original 5 bikes remain. I also have a new rack to store them in the garage.

MTB:
05 Titus Moto-lite
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Ellsworth Rogue
05 Seven Sola ti
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er
96 Manitou DH

Road:
03 Orbea Lobular
05 Orbea Aletta tri


----------



## Master Killer

Litespeed Catalyst
Cannondale F700 MTB
Barracuda MTB


----------



## physasst

*Lets See*

05 Specialized Allez

05 Kona JTS

01 Merckx Strada OS

07 Soma Smoothie

2 POS mountain bikes ( Hardtail and FS)

And coming soon Cannondale Tri Bike


----------



## Blackbird

00 C'dale F900SX
01 Specialized Allez Comp
02 Bianchi C.u.S.S.,
06 Spec TriCross Comp


----------



## lancezneighbor

2000 Schwinn Peleton Pro road bike
2001 Cannondale Jekyl Full suspension mountain bike
2004 Marin Alp Highway One flat bar road bike
2006 Marin Rift Zone full suspension
2007 Novara Reason single speed mountain bike
2006 Novara Randonee Touring bike
2003 Novara Buzz urban bike
2005 Novara Rivet Cyclocross bike 
1987 Centurion Dave Scott Ironman expert converted to single speed
1999 Novara Ponderosa hard tail mountain bike 
1970ish Hiawatha boys bike 
1999 Schwinn Panther single speed (hotrodish) cruiser
1990ish mongoose BMX bike 

Feel free to guess my part time job.


----------



## hppy4u

This is my collection:
1. BT (Bike Technologies Australia) track bike= my favorite and a dream realized
2. Fondriest P4 road bike= club ride bike with all the "fun stuff"
3. Cinelli Proxima road bike= training and "work" horse bike
4. Cinelli Soft Machine mountain bike= recovery bike and usually pulling my 4 year old daughter in a trailer
5. Duratec T8 track bike= back up track bike
6. Specialized Langster single speed= going up for sale soon!

Dan


----------



## JP

lancezneighbor said:


> 2000 Schwinn Peleton Pro road bike
> 2001 Cannondale Jekyl Full suspension mountain bike
> 2004 Marin Alp Highway One flat bar road bike
> 2006 Marin Rift Zone full suspension
> 2007 Novara Reason single speed mountain bike
> 2006 Novara Randonee Touring bike
> 2003 Novara Buzz urban bike
> 2005 Novara Rivet Cyclocross bike
> 1987 Centurion Dave Scott Ironman expert converted to single speed
> 1999 Novara Ponderosa hard tail mountain bike
> 1970ish Hiawatha boys bike
> 1999 Schwinn Panther single speed (hotrodish) cruiser
> 1990ish mongoose BMX bike
> 
> Feel free to guess my part time job.


You work at REI.


----------



## ribaldmanikin

I find that if they're not all built up, the girlfriend doesn't notice how many there actually are...

86 Kuwahara Club Sport (Ishiwata 022)
93 Specialized Epic
81 Nishiki Olympic (set up for touring)
91 Team Chance rigid SS MTB
05 Jamis Dakar XC
38 CCM Cruiser
81 Apollo International SS Road Bike
86 KHS Montana (with springer leash attached for dog runs)

Then there's the 3 bikes the girlfriend rides (Sekine road bike, Devinci hardtail MTB, 80's cruiser), and my daughter's 2 mountain bikes.


So... 13 bikes in all. I was up to 20 by last fall, so I have room for more this year.


----------



## lancezneighbor

JP said:


> You work at REI.


Ding Ding you are a WINNER!!!


----------



## t. swartz

*how many bikes...*

right now, in my possession, three. by this time next week, 4. the week after, 5. "all merckx, all the time"!!! stay tuned...


----------



## t. swartz

*how many...*

80 Raleigh Super Course
86 Schwinn Super Sport
88 Raleigh Pre
93 Merckx Century
96 Caloi
97 LeMond Tourlamet
05 Merckx MX
05 Merckx MX


----------



## Yangpei

*More change*

The Orbea Lobular is now gone. In it's place is a Titus FCR road bike. I think the other seven bikes are safe, for now.


----------



## gearguywb

Let's see..

Look 585 
Colnago Strada
Niner single speed 29'er
Moots Mooto-X
And a Strong on the way (road)!


----------



## Guest

MTB:

06 Specialized Epic comp

Road

07 Time Edge racer
06 TCR composite frame


----------



## DrRoebuck

*4*

Orbea Onix for the road rides.
Milwaukee _not_-Orange One, for commuting, city. Arrives Tuesday.
Bianchi Pista, formerly for commuting, now relegated to hopeful track use.
Cannondale Adventure Hybrid, pre-Pista commuting, now relegated to hauling my Burley Nomad (this bike was pretty much a waste of money, but I didn't know better at the time. Seriously, I could have saved a couple hundred and gotten a Cross-Check!).


----------



## rkj__

I have one bike. 

It does it all. Obviously some things better than others, but "whatev"


----------



## Mel Erickson

Geez, just realized I responded to a poast from 2005. It's against my rules to respond to such an ancient thread, thus my edit.


----------



## wilric44

06 Cannondale Synapse SL 1
06 Cannondale System Six, Team Replica
06 GT I-Drive 3.0 MTB


----------



## ryan5

2005 gary fisher paragon mtn bke
2000 steel coppi
2005 look 451


----------



## rkj__

Mel Erickson said:


> Geez, just realized I responded to a poast from 2005. It's against my rules to respond to such an ancient thread, thus my edit.


I too thought it was a little odd that a thread from 2005 was still alive, but other people were posting so...


----------



## thinkcooper

This wasn't parked in our driveway when I first replied to this thread back in the 1890's...

so we're at over twenty now....


----------



## DrRoebuck

Is that a V8?


----------



## thecrazyfinn

I've got a '97 Specialized RockHopper built up as a commuter (At 20.5", it's too big for a trail bike for a 6'3" guy like me).

I'm picking up an '07 Steelwool Sweet City SS in the morning. This will be my main ride (It's pretty sweet)

And there's a '90 CCM MX200 rusting away in my mom's shed.


----------



## CLudlow

*I think...*

Seven? 

Colnago Master X Light
Merckx MX Leader - Maillot Jaune yellow
Merckx MX Leader - Red/Yellow/Blue
Merckx MX Leader - Time Trial bike in RED red
Merckx Corsa Extra - Red and Pearl white
Giant TCR 2 Carbon
Cannondale mountain bike... 

yep, that's seven. As you can tell I lub steel.


----------



## aliensporebomb

*Four*

2003 Giant TCR2 [main road bike]
2004 Specialized Epic Comp [dual boinger mtb]
1997 Mongoose Surge [hardtail mtb - pressed into commuter duty]
2002 BikeE RX [recumbent, a gift from a friend]


----------



## Crampandgoslow

Akirasho said:


> Road cyclist said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you might suspect, I'm a tad redundant... not wanting all eggs in one basket.
> ... and have you seen my wall of helmets??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe there's no Bell Biker in there...what's wrong with you?
> 
> Kudos to those of you with 25+ YO bikes. :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: Akirasho, do you have any NOS Super Champion 81 700c 36h rim that you might want to part with?...
Click to expand...


----------



## lionheartdds

Do $69.99 Toys-R-Us specials count?
Pacific mountain bike (year 2000) POS
2007 Trek 6000 mountain bike, Deore gruppo, disk brakes
2007 Trek 4300 mountain bike, Deore gruppo, disk brakes
2007 Leader LD736R road bike, Ultegra gruppo, Bontrager Race Lites


----------



## smudge

nice...old...thread.

Peg Fina Estampa
Ellsworth Specialist
S-Works Epic
Curtlo Trials frame I had custom made in '99 (broken)
Coustellier trials
Vertigo Cycles Titanium 29er #1 with a Rohloff
Spec Enduro
mid '90's RB-1 (on loan to a friend now)
Wife's Fuji Cross Pro
" Giant Iguana
" old ass Raleigh townie

currently existing only as ti tubing and fittings in the corner of my shop - my CX bike for this season, another for a friend, a SS 26er MTB, a geared 29er and a roadie to replace the Peg.


----------



## bry3

06 Felt F75
00 Kona Caldera HT

looking at a FS Mtb or a tri bike for my next ride


----------



## thinkcooper

DrRoebuck said:


> Is that a V8?



Only to the eye. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doug8002

Only two:
Cycle Genius Falcon
RANS Fusion
The Falcon is the longer-distance bike (30-40+ miles) and the Fusion is the around-town bike, and also the "guest" bike because it's easy to ride. 

If I had the money I'd get something low, like a Challenge Fujin. 

I had "normal" bikes up until about the year 2000, though I was riding them less and less. I kept 2-3 road bikes and at least one MTB, and usually spent around $1500 total per bike--they weren't Wal-Marts. Then one afternoon I got to test-ride a recumbent, and that afternoon was the end of upright bikes for me (-although if I had somewhere good to ride off-road nearby, I might buy another MTB for that-). 

If I had to choose one bicycle, I'd stick with the CG Falcon. It's heavier than I'd like and it's a hassle to transport, but the ride comfort is simply beyond anything else I've tried. 
~


----------



## TrailNut

1. Kona 1998 Lavadome crmo mtb ht with Marzocchi Z1 & Hope M4...my main ride
2. Viner 2004 Pro Team Deda' light steel road bike with 2x10 Campy Chorus
3. Kona 2006 Kikapu xc fs mtb with Fox Vanilla & Hayes
4. no name (painted over) al. mtb single speed townie
5. tbd... very soon: 2007 Bianchi Pista, Swobo Sanchex, or Soma Delancy fixie townie


----------



## mikeyp123

2007 Cannondale SystemSix.. the one that gets all the love
2002 Kestrel Talon
2003 Santa Cruz Blur.. the neglected MTB

Thinking about putting together a fixed gear for commuting fun.


----------



## blindzebra

Seven Elium
Seven Aerios
Klein Quantum Race
Cervelo P3
Klein Palomino
Raleigh M400


----------



## ejr13

7 - 1 of everything 
Custom 853 Spot Road
Custom Ti Spot SS
Maverick FS
Bianchi Pista
Cook Bros 25th Anniversary cruiser
Alliant Billet 24" BMX
SE (the orignal SE) 20" Quadangle


----------



## lancezneighbor

ejr13 said:


> 7 - 1 of everything
> Custom 853 Spot Road
> Custom Ti Spot SS
> Maverick FS
> Bianchi Pista
> Cook Bros 25th Anniversary cruiser
> Alliant Billet 24" BMX
> SE (the orignal SE) 20" Quadangle


Now THAT is a nice collection!


----------



## Akirasho

_Edit: Akirasho, do you have any NOS Super Champion 81 700c 36h rim that you might want to part with?..._

... sorry, no, though you might wanna ask over at "Bicycling" forum...


----------



## Spudzie

96 GT Timberline FS
99 GT i-drive 4000
99 Kona Muni-mula
00 Kona Stuff
97 Giant Sedona SE
01 Bike E CT
80's Schwinn tour sport


----------



## Marcus75

*It's a life style dude!*

Current stable:

90's Marin Wolf Ridge Mountain Bike (My "super big gulp" and other errand ride)
2006 Ellsworth Truth (main mountain bike ride and after work riding on local fire trail ride)
2006 Look 585 Carbon road bike (main road any asphalt ride)

Like working out in the gym, this is more of a life style for me. This keep me sane and going through life.


----------



## lionheartdds

*Update on my stable of bikes*

have added a few more bikes (including a couple of vintage bikes) since April
in order of aquisition:
two (2) Pacific mountain bikes (a toys-r-us special) (two-his and hers versions)
Trek 6000 disc (mine)
Trek 4300 disc (for my wife)
Leader 736R (Ultegra group) (still my favorite bike to ride)
Fuji Sundance (circa 1970's) in near mint condition
Norco Avanti SL (circa 1980's) in near mint condition
Felt F2C (dura ace group)
Tirreno Razza 2000 (ultegra group)
Trek 240 (for my son's birthday)
:blush2:


----------



## Export A

3.5 bikes

06 Trek 5000
02 Santa Cruz SL
97 Rocky Mountain Thin Air
80 something steel unicycle


----------



## blackfire

1984 Centurion Sport DLX (converting to a fixie)
2001 Bianchi Reparto Corse
Diamond Back Formula NE (A mini mtb that I got at a garage sale for $5)


----------



## badder2

Currently have 13 bikes cluttering up the garage and shed.

1993ish Bianchi Quattro (summer commuter)
1992 Raleigh DX MB (winter commuter)
2001 Kona Stinky
1998 Stumpjumper hardtail
2006 Brodie Romax (cyclcross)
Piece of crap Raleigh converted to single speed snow bike
Wifes Raleigh mb
6 kids bikes (either riding now or waiting to grow into)


----------



## cratz2

I buy and sell bikes on the side so most of 'my bikes' aren't really 'my' bikes.

As of this moment, I have:

Nishiki International Road Bike
Klein Quantum Road Bike
Schwinn Tempo/Circuit Road Bike
Trek 3900 Mtn Bike
KHS Team Montana Mtn Bike
KHS Team Mtn Bike
Marin Nail FRS Full Susp Mtn Bike
No-name spray-painted single speed conversion cruiser
Schwinn Something Hybrid
Some old Schwinn Mtn bike that is about a 24" frame
Huffy/Baypoint 3 speed
Murray womens crap road bike

And in the last two or three weeks, I've sold a Jamis Coda Sport, two vintage Schwinn road bikes, a Fuji Touring Series IV and a Raleigh Technium.

As far as bikes I ever spend much time on, I ride the Nishiki the most, and the KHS Team Montana. The KHS Team is set up as a commuter but I don't ride it that much either. Just got the Trek and the Klein has a VERY wrong stem for me but I'm envisioning it replacing the Nishiki as my primary road bike.

I could EASILY get down to 2 or 3 bikes.


----------



## Cycler64

I have 3, though only one is worth anything:

1. My new Trek 2100 20 pound roadbike/commuter

2. My old 12-speed steel 25 pound bike, (also for commuting on rainy days)

3. My older 10-speed steel 30 pound bike. (what I rode before I got my 12-speed)


----------



## BikeNerd2453

Look 555 Dura Ace
Look 585 Ultra Force
Look 496 TT bike Ultegra 10
Giant Anthem
Giant Trance
Giant Reign
Giant XTC Carbon
Giant XTC Hybrid
Chromag Sakura
Soma Groove
Original Santa Cruz Bontrager CX bike
Specialied S-Works CX
Giant Two2One SS "bar bike"
Haro Werx SS
Giant ATX DH prototype

Garage is pretty full, not to mention the spare wheels, etc...


----------



## Angelracer

My bikes:
Complete bikes:
2005 Orbea Onix - centuar groupo, Vento wheelset
2000 Gary Fisher Marlin w/ upgraded Mantou SX fork
1987 Bianchi Camione D'Italia (only cassette and chain & seat are modified) SR Suntour cyclone and Ambrosio wheelset (still true and shiny!)

My parents still have my old Columbia I learned how to bike with and a few other childhood bikes (like my sisters Bannana seat bike!)

Frames/ builds:
1970's Motobecane Le Chamione - soon to be restored/modified (needs BB, Headset, wheelset, bar & stem)
2006 Velorazzo- building up to be a cheap race/ training bike
I had to toss out my old Fuji when I moved recently

Girlfriend's ride:
Cannondale R200 I think its a 41 or 43 cm its cute shes 5' tall!


----------



## refund!?

American Breezer / Extracycle Combo
Crotch Rocket Single Speed w/26" Wheels
Aquila Custom 700 c Fixie w/Custom Paint (Started out as a track bike in the early 80's)
Vintage Lugged Steel Columbus SL Road Bike w/Super Record, Cinelli, Custom Paint
Ti Framed Road Bike w/Record Ergo & Lots of Other Cool Stuff (15.5 Pounds)
Ellsworth Truth w/Custom Paint (Sub 23 pounds)
40's Era Schwinn Coaster Brake Ballooner 
Cannondale 'Cross Bike w/Sachs Ergo 8-Speed
26"/29" Steel Hardtail MTB w/Rigid Fork


----------



## oh1gt

Guess I'm late to the party

86 GT Pro Performer
87 Haro FST
92 Robinson SST
92 Giordana Antares
94 GT Zaskar LE
05 GT Power Series XL
05 Yeti ARC

I'm glad I'm not the only one who still rides a BMX bike


----------



## magic

I'll play, between the wife and I:
1 GT MTB Bike (Zaskar X if anyone rembers that frame)
2 Cross Bikes (His Redline and Hers Schwin)
1 Steel Raleigh Fixie
1 Litespeed Tri Bike (his)
1 Kestrel Talon SL (her Tri bike)
1 BMC (his road bike, SLC 01)


----------



## mhk

Since I tend to sell my old bikes, I'm down to four:

1994 Cannondale Killer V 2000 converted to road fixie
2005 Bianchi Cross Concept
2006 Scott CR1 SL
2007 Bianchi Rita


----------



## cujof16

*a bunch*

07 Caad 9 Cannondale
another Caad 9 Cannondale
02 Fuji Team
03 Felt 65
92 Santana Tandem
05 Co-Motion Cappucino Co-Pilot Tandem
99 Diamondback WCF MTB
99 Rocky Mtn Equipe
93 Trek 1500
90 Miyata Mountainbike
91 Miyata MountainBike
:thumbsup:


----------



## cat4rider

'89 Paramount Series 70 OS Tange Prestige Mountain bike
80's Torpado with Campy/Miche mix downtube shifter (fixie up grade due)
'02 Raleigh International Zona rebuild in process
06 Strong Ultralight Custom


----------



## handsomerob

Current stable is only 4 deep:
My "A" bike - Waterford 1100 with Campy 10
My back up - Serotta Club Special with Campy 9
My Cross bike - Surly Cross Check with Shimano 9
the loaner - Schwinn Tempo with Shimano 7 

However, I have had a few more (17 actually) go through the stable since I started riding in late 2005:
Lemond Alpe D' Huez 
Schwinn World
Specialized Sirrus
Cannondale CAD3
LOOK KG271
Merckx AX
K2 Mod 5.0
Gitane Professionnel
Fetish Cycles S.A.C.
Spicer Cycles custom
Colnago Dream B-Stay
Colnago Dream
Colnago Tecnos
Colnago Super
Colnago Master Olympic
Waterford 2200
Serotta CSI


----------



## paint

handsomerob said:


> K2 Mod 5.0


Rob, what did you think of the K2? A K2 hardtail was my first "real bike" purchase. That's how I got to know my LBS in Texas and got sold on road bikes. Thought it kind of interesting that I haven't heard much about k2's line of roadies.


----------



## Barry Muzzin

*Between the wife and me...*

His:
2006 Ridley Boreas- 07 Campy Chorus
2007 Fort Gestus - 07 Campy Veloce / Centaur
2003 Viner Competition - 06 /07 Campy Chorus
1996 Cannondale R500 - Campy Chorus 9 
2006 Motebecane Messenger fixie
1989 Olmo San Remo fixie (work in progress)
2002 Specialized FSR Comp mountain bike
2005 Cannondale F300 mountain bike (single speed)
2003 Basso Zer-K - Shimano 105 (loaner bike)

Her:
2005 Bianchi Giro - Campy Chorus
2006 Tsunami Compact - Campy Centaur
2007 Fort - 07 Campy Veloce / Centaur
2003 Schwinn Rocket 88 mountain bike


----------



## handsomerob

paint said:


> Rob, what did you think of the K2? A K2 hardtail was my first "real bike" purchase. That's how I got to know my LBS in Texas and got sold on road bikes. Thought it kind of interesting that I haven't heard much about k2's line of roadies.


I never rode it more than up and down the street, but it was light and stiff. I bought it for parts and found what could be either cracked paint or the start of a crack in the fork so I shelved it. It had a great Chorus/Record 10 speed mix of parts, Chorus/OP wheelset, Record seat post, etc that I was after and I thought about building it up for the Mrs. because it is too small for me. 

The seller didn't know about the crack and gave me a partial refund, so I still made out really well on it. The frame is actually still in the garage. I would give it away for shipping if someone wants it, I am 99% sure it was a small. 

here is a link to it.. http://www.k2bikes.com/03products/road/mod_5.asp


----------



## rdolson

I still ride 'em all!

1982 Bianchi Nuovo Racing - All Campy NR w/tubular wheelset
1983 Bianchi Sport - Shimano w/Miche clincher wheelset
1984 Austro-Daimler Reynolds 531 - Campy and Suntour mix w/tubular wheelset
1986 Bianchi Sport SX conv. to flat bar cruiser- Shimano Ultegra w/Bontrager clincher wheelset
1989 Specialized Rockhopper Comp - Shimano LX
1993 Klein Pulse Team Comp - Shimano XT w/Mavic Crossmax/Ringle-Sun Rhyno-Lite wheelset
2003 LeMond Alpe 'd Reynolds Ouzo Pro - Shimano 105 w/Mavic Cosmos clinchers
2006 Specialized Epic Comp Disc - Shimano XTR w/Chris King-Mavic wheelset
2006 Colnago Master XL - Shimano DA w/Kysrium SL3 SSC tubular wheelset


----------



## Indianajim

I currently have three bikes at the moment :idea: 

2007 Colnogo C-50, sloping to tube in FLR color, full dura -ace

2006 Trek 5200 , greay with full ultergra

Beater/Fixie/commuter bike that I spay painted from Krylon cans adnd built up mostly out of spare parts(wheels were new)


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I've been keeping a spreadsheet since 2000 that keeps track of all the bikes that I've had - I'm up to 42 bikes in that time. Currently, I have less than 10 in my garage for the first time in a long time. I just sold a whole bunch of bikes, and only bought one. My wife is happier for it.

2006	Cervelo Soloist Carbon
2006	Look 555 carbon
2006	Look 555 carbon (wife's)
2007	Motobecane Fantom Pro CX
1999	K2 Flying Monkey full susp. mt.
2000	K2 Evo 4.0 full susp. mt.
2005	Marin Rift Zone full susp. mt.
2002	Marin Shoreline Trail full susp. mt. (wife's)
1968	Schwinn Racer
2006	Salsa Las Cruces (SOLD)
2005	Argon18 Helium (SOLD)
2003	Salsa Caballero (SOLD)
2005	Felt F35 Dura-ace (SOLD)
2000	Schwinn Peloton (SOLD)
2003	Tomac 98 Special (SOLD)
19??	Giordana XL-ECO (SOLD)


----------



## Palatonguy

so far 
still have only
orbea campy
fuji pro duraace use to be campy took it off now the groupo is waiting for a new frame 
scattante altec mix fsa

some pics of our teams ride MMCC STYLE
My uncles fuji pro 
http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/photos/view/aa40?b=18
uncle rogers roubaix full record and there I am in the background in yellow
http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/photos/view/aa40?b=18
uncle Mannys swork full record
http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/photos/view/aa40?b=24
Nestor aka sprint man Colnago mix chrous and record
http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/photos/view/aa40?b=49
me in yellow riding my sprint bike aka fuji pro
http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/photos/view/e0f3?b=18


----------



## edmundjaques

bubbha70 said:


> I am constantly on the internet or at my LBS looking for deals.
> 
> I currently have three bikes: 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite, 2004 Langster (converted to a fixie), and a Schwinn Beach Cruiser. I love riding, fixing, and upgrading these bikes. I will probably purchase a cyclocross and mountain bike next year.
> 
> Is this obsessive?
> How many bikes do you have?
> How much do you spend, per year, on cycling specific gear?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bubbha70


Having disposed of a nice chrome lugged Coppi and a beautiful silver brazed 853
Merckx I'm down to:
Jack Taylor 50th anniversary.
Hetchins Italia.
Merckx Corsa 0 Uno.
Five Colnagos: Super
International
Regal.
MXL
C50 Anniversary.
( and a couple of Raleigh Dynatech framesets.)
My annual expenditure on gear and stuff is minimal now - my kit seems to last OK. I'm a bit short on bikes though - getting an itch.


----------



## z ken

2 bikes is all i need

06 Mdone/Zipp 404 tubular for weekend rides.
Walmart's mountain bike for running errands and weekday rides.

saving up for another road bike perhap?? say Cervelo SLC-SL/Zipp 303/campy ( $ 8K )


----------



## ti-triodes

I have a *mostly* made in USA thing going. 

Litespeed Tuscany
Merlin XL
C'dale Synapse
C'dale 2.8 Al (for a good tush beating)
Pinarello Montello 1988

Mtn.
Yeti Kokopelli
Turner Flux
Dean Colonel
Fisher Supercaliber 1990 in the garage rafters.

All with either Campy or Sram. No Shi*maNO.


----------



## snodog1

Always 1 too few!!!! - but currently 5


----------



## bubbha70

Update
2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite
2004 Specialized Langster
2005 Novara Rivet
2006 Diamondback Century (for my gf)


----------



## steelblue

Five for me.

Road:
06 Klein Q Pro XX
85 Merckx Corsa Extra
92 Specialized Allez Epic-sold

Dirt:
85 Specialized Stumpjumper
92 Klein Rascal
97 Joe Breeze JetStream


----------



## slowdave

Total bikes in the shed, 2 roadies (soon to be 3 maybe 4 depends on ebay) 3 monthain bikes.
Roadies Giant TCR record
Giant TCR centaur, my wifes roadie

MTB Ellsworth truth xo and fox floats
Specialzed roackhopper circa 95 (everyday bike)
marin hawk hill wifes mtb
soon to add a Look 595 ultra full record and trispokes for tt and K's training


----------



## nobody

4....

05 K2 Zed 4.0 <- for mtn bikin
07 Windsor The Hour <- for fixie fun
80's Sekai (Grand Tourer?) built into ghetto cross <- road riding
03ish Trek 8000 <- bar bike, around town/winter beater

Hopefully will replace the Sekai with a nicer road or 'cross bike sometime.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo

Current 4.

07 Norco CRD 2 Roadbike

04 Vitali Cyclocross with Campy Veloce

92 Specialised Sirrus (single speed)

98 Norco Torrent


----------



## [email protected]

*never too many bikes do i have*

these are some of mine


----------



## Kisuke

I have two bikes.

My busted Giant TCR Aero 2 converted to Single speed 39/15

My road 2006 Felt B2 With custom components


----------



## rspafford

*2 too many*



Muldoon54 said:


> 4 1/2 bikes:
> 
> 02 Lemond Zurich
> 88 Cannondale Road (Crit frame)
> 91 or 92 Cannondale Track
> 89 KHS Mountain Bike
> 90 Edmonson Track Frame Sprint Model (Custom Built) - This is my half bike because it is just the frame and no components.
> 
> Am currently rebuilding a cruiser bike as a gift for a friend. Almost finished with it and like test riding it so much I may rebuild one for me and one for my wife.


OK, here goes:
05 Specialized Roubaix Comp Triple
07 Kona Smoke
07 Redline Conquest Double
07 Specialized TriCross Expert Double
Move from country to city and spent 9 months trying to figure it out.
Selling Roubaix and Redline. Cruise with the Smoke in the City. Do everything with the TriCross.


----------



## desmo13

Cannondale r500 ('05) roadie
Cannondale ? (race bike from h.s./college..got it in '87 sanding the frame down, making a single speed
Bianchi Incline ('89) still stock after all these years, waiting for a vintage ride 
Kona Dew, beer run, towing child in trailer, cruising around to take photos.
Santa Cruz Superlight ('06) XC race rig
Iron Horse Yakuza Kumicho ('06) Downhill!


----------



## plag

I have one but want another, looking at a Lynskey. 

With more than one do you tend to neglect the others?


----------



## scipiones

This is a tough one...I have a 2007 Cervelo Soloist SLC SL, 2006 Cervelo P3 Carbon, 2005 Trek Madone 5.9, BH Global Concept G3 L90, 2007 Trek Fuel EX 9.5, Trek Clyde Cruiser, Specailized Hybrid, and 2 additional general cruisers and 2 mixed road bikes for friends to ride. Also just put in an order for the new 2008 Trek Madone 6.9 Pro and 2008 Pinarello Paris....I am somewhat addicted...its crazy! Good thing I am single..haha


----------



## Kenacycle

I've bought and changed 5 bikes in the last year. But I only like to have two bikes at a time. This is my current stock
06 Cervelo R3
05 Eddy Merckx MX Leader Limited Edition


----------



## scipiones

Love the old school bikes! Great Eddy Merckx what a beautiful paint job!


----------



## DrSmile

scipiones said:


> This is a tough one...I have a 2007 Cervelo Soloist SLC SL, 2006 Cervelo P3 Carbon, 2005 Trek Madone 5.9, BH Global Concept G3 L90, 2007 Trek Fuel EX 9.5, Trek Clyde Cruiser, Specailized Hybrid, and 2 additional general cruisers and 2 mixed road bikes for friends to ride. Also just put in an order for the new 2008 Trek Madone 6.9 Pro and 2008 Pinarello Paris....I am somewhat addicted...its crazy! Good thing I am single..haha


I'd say you definitely have a problem...


----------



## Apocalypse

So I suppose me wanting two bikes at the same time after a 20 year break from bikes isn't a bad thing? I just got a cheapy mtn bike for riding around with the kids but now I want a road bike to get back into the serious riding I used to do back in the eighties.


----------



## Durandal

Four right now,

70's Ganna fixed gear
'88 Schwinn Prologue, 8 speed Hyperglide Dura Ace (7403)
'06 Fuji Touring, Dura Ace Bar ends, Tiagre Front Deore Rear, tektro levers.
'07 Raleigh One Way, pretty much stock since I just got it and it's going back for warranty work. I did put white bar tape on it though.


----------



## Sixty Fiver

I don't have 12 bikes hanging in my garage anymore... I have 14.

1933 CCM coaster bike. - pulled her out of the shrubs at the shop and one of my restoration projects









1940 CCM club bike - found the frame and built a retro club bike with vintage parts..









1955 Peugeot PLX 10 Grande Tourisme - found it and love it but will probably sell it cause it's too pretty and rare to be a daily ride..









1955 Raleigh Lenton road bike - fixed / ss - I saw it and had to have it.









1962 Peugeot fixed gear road bike - fixed gear commuter I saved from the dumpster and built up.









1963 Peugeot road bike - cause it was free and almost matches my scruffier '62
(Imagine the '62 with 10 gears and flawless paint)

1973 Raleigh Carlton fixed gear - xxx fast









1978 Raleigh Superbe 3 speed - cause I always wanted a classic English bike and this is it.









1982 Raleigh Criterium 3 speed hybrid - custom built commuter









1982 Trek 750 touring bike - touring
(no picture on file)

1987 Kuwahara Cascade fixed gear- utilitarian / winter bike









1993 Rocky Mountain Hammer HT - Nearly mint and found for #$0.00 at a yard sale.









1999 Trek 7500 monster cross conversion project - commuter, tourer, and xc/ singletrack









2001 Trek 6700 HT - my hard core XC bike
(I need a new pic)

I also have 1988 Joe Murray Kona Explosif that is "in the works" and will either be a full resto or come out as an SS.


----------



## talentous

*3 total*

2 Roadies and 1 Fixed


----------



## MadCowMoo

76 Raleigh Supercourse
83 Schwinn paramount 
07 Trek 5.2 Madone SL


----------



## Scooper

Seven. It's a sickness.

1971 P13-9 Schwinn Paramount
1972 P15-9 Schwinn Paramount
1987 Schwinn Paramount "Standard"
1991 Montague-Schwinn M1000 Bi-Frame
1997 Schwinn Factory Homegrown Suspension XT
2006 Brompton M6L Folder
2007 Waterford Custom 953


----------



## b-r-m

eight (and at least 5 characters)


----------



## sonex305

Soon to be 3. According to my wife, that's 2 too many. 

Motobecane Immortal Force <- Road
Motobecane Fantom Cross PRO <-Cross
Motobecane Fantom PRO 29er <-MTB


----------



## normalnorm

5 and half....

Trek Madone
Bianchi MLS
Soon to be SS Thomson 

FS Specialized Stumpy
HT Jamis Dakota
SS Thin Blue Line


----------



## steelbikerider

just 3
Hans Schneider steel
Felt tt
Guerciotti converted to fixed gear(in pieces now)


----------



## thedips

5

LOOK KG251 (9 speed)
CERVELO SOLOIST (10 speed)
BRIDGESTONE RB2 (converted to fixed)
TREK SINGLESPEED (singlespeed)
PINARELLO GALILEO (9 speed)


----------



## Guest

Current "complete bike" count- 17
Here's a few photos:


























































































































Current frameset count: 13
A few photos:


----------



## ferday

wow KRhea those are some sweet rides

i would suggest stepping up your SS/fixie content if you have that many bikes

myself i have 6, 5 MTB's and a lone roadie (actually CX)


----------



## Sablotny

*Dang, love that Team Z*

Nice collection. I was up to 7 but have pared it down. Now I mostly build up "strays" and give them away or sell them to family & friends.

It may be obsessive to look for bikes all the time... but I've got the fever myself.


----------



## brewster

Yes, that LeMond is pure classic. It's begging for white tape and a black Regal saddle just like what Greg used. This looks like the TSX or SLX version. I actually think it's probably a better bike than the TVT carbon version that he often used.

brewster


----------



## bigman

*One to few*

Fixed
Basso steel with Kinesis Alluminum fork - convert
Diablo ti bike - pretty rare also a converted road to fixie with Eno open pro rear wheel ouzo comp fork brooks B17 ti railed saddle 
Road - in no particular order
Pegoretti GGM
92 Paramount
Kirk Montanna Terraplane
Kelly Knobby X
Serotta Otrott
Serotta Ti
Van Dessel Kermise
Kona Jake the Snake
Giant TCR Comp
Time VX Special Pro


----------



## BunnV

*one road, one mountain*

2005 Felt F55 

2007 Ibis Mojo


----------



## Deoxy

*Akashiro; Concorde Cipressa?*

Akashiro.. Is that a Concorde Cipressa in the far right corner? If so, I owned exaclty the same.. 

Currently I own 4 bikes;

My newest :








also see topic: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=113626

The other 3:
Steffini full cf with ultegra 10sp (on the list of selling in the near future)










Jan Janssen vector (alu/carbon frame, only in use for training)

TT bike Steffini frame shimano ultegra 9sp 









I like my new bike best offcourse  
Yes, it exceeds my payroll very far, I don't get much money monthly (am a student who doesn't work  ).


----------



## android

Well this seems like a reasonable place to introduce myself. I have three bikes.

*Road*
Custom Spectrum in steel with Dura Ace 10 speed group. My most favorite bike ever.









*Track*
Actually another Spectrum in disguise as a Raleigh. I am not the original owner, but the fit was so close to my road bike I could not pass up this frame. All Dura Ace track on this one.









*Time Trial*
Newest acquisition. I got a deal on the frame and most of the parts were scavenged from the garage. Mixture of 8, 9 and 10 speed Dura Ace. You can get by with just the 10 speed shifters, cassette and chain.


----------



## Guest

KRhea said:


> Current "complete bike" count- 17
> Here's a few photos:
> 
> 
> Current frameset count: 13
> A few photos:


Krhea,

Beautiful bikes.

A question for you though - I want to know how you are storing these - any pictures of the storage area??

I'm struggling with capacity and looking for good ideas from "gatherers"


----------



## benchpress265

Just one, a 2004 BMC, Full Dura Ace, with Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL Wheels


----------



## murbike

2006 LeMond Sarthe
1998 LeMond Alpe d'Huez
1992 Trek 990 (Mountain Bike)
195something RollFast in dire need of restoration
196something no name in dire need of restoration
Late 18/early 19something Pierce "Three in Hand" (built for 3 riders) track racing pacer bike. Have pics of my Great Grand relatives on it. Deciding on whether I want to take a stab at rehabbing it for riding, or ???


----------



## lionheartdds

*Update on my bikes*

Gave away my '06 Felt F2c and '06 Tirreno 2000.
Have 8 bikes left

trek 6000 mountain bike
Trek 1500 project in progress
Fuji Sundance
Norco Avanti 
custom titanium/carbon Tech2Go-
Leader LD 736R
Felt F3c
'06 Trek Discovery Channel Madone SSL


----------



## soloist07

3 and a half

03 Allez triple -converted to a double, my TT bike soon to "go away"
05 Allez Elite - soon to be converted to my TT bike (see a pattern?)
05 Rockhopper.......low miles

07 Cervelo Soloist - just a frame now with a Nuevation S1 saddle


----------



## 55/Rad

Newest to oldest...

2004 Lemond Tete de Course - Carbon/Ti
2004 Ironhorse Victory - Scandium
2003 Trek 5500 - Carbon
1997 Waterford 2200 - Reynolds 853
1992 Giordana Spica - Columbus TSX
1990 Daccordi 50th Anniversary - Columbus SLX
1988 Pinarello Montello - Columbus SLX
1988 Tommasini Super Prestige - Columbus SLX
1986 Vetta - Columbus SL
1985 Dave Moulton Fuso - Columbus SL

55/Rad


----------



## bigman

*Steel Mill*

Lotsa nice rigs - if you had to pick one which one???


----------



## rhauft

*Current Inventory*

2008 Pinarello Prince Ltd Edition
2007 Orbea Orca team Clifbar/Orbea
2007 Orbea Ordu team Clifbar/Orbea
2000 Cinelli SuperCorsa
































:thumbsup:


----------



## cxfausto

I had to go to the basement and count. Twelve all together. Four of them are my wife's.

My inventory:

Unknown year and make track bike
97 Schwinn cruiser
01 KHS Alite 4000 (with a rigid fork for winter)
03 Jamis Nova
04 Jamis Xenith
05 Jamis Dakar XLT 3.0
05 Jamis Comet
05 Jamis Eclipse

My wife's bikes;

97 Schwinn cruiser
05 Jamis XC Comp
05 Cannondale XR
06 Kona Dew

I'll admit we haven't ridden the cruisers in years and I really have no use for the track bike.


----------



## james_kim2

84 Trek 520 Fixie/Beater/Commuter/Trainie/Show-off/Whatever you wanna call it
03 Specialized Hard Rock Touring bike/Europian Commputer/Trailbike/Also whatever you wanna call it
07 Opus Allegro Roadie


----------



## xfontanax

1) 2006 Specialized Epic
2) 2007 Specialized Hardrock
3) In the mail...2007 Scott S20

I'm also interested in a nice beach cruiser...


----------



## mulkdog45

five... . and I could do with a few more, but one of two things would happen. The garage would collapse or my lovely wife would kill me. So I am good for now...


----------



## TiDreaming

*Quality over quanity*

3..looking at Carbon next,maybe a Parlee..


----------



## Bigboy Busa

2007 Scott Speedster S20
2006 Specialized SX Supercross ( 4 cross )
2004 Santa Cruz Bullit (downhill)
1987 Trek Elance
2000 Murry Cruiser
2003 Hayabusa (Cromed, Stretched,and Lowered )


----------



## shanabit

2007 Specialized Tarmac Expert Double Road Bike
2007 Trek 8000 Hartail MB
2007 Trek 2100 WSD Road Bike
2007 Trek 4500 WSD MB
2005 Trek 1200 Road Bike(Triple)

Thats enough I think:thumbsup:


----------



## freakforti

WOW - what about that TORELLI Titanium - is it Merlin built ?

Regards

Martin


----------



## SuperSlow

2008 look 585 ultra
2007 cervelo p2c
2006 bianchi luna
2007 specialized bmx
24'' k2 crusier
THE BLACK SABBATH Bar bike
1994 Haro Group 1 si
Colnago Master


----------



## mtgross

2006 Quintana Roo Seduza Tri Bike
2006 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL
2005 Klein Palomino Race MTB

On the way

2006 Ridley Crossbow


----------



## turtleiron

2007 C'dale System Six Team SI 3
1977 Cinelli Strada


----------



## RoyIII

2001+/- Electra 'Sunny Garcia' cruiser w/ mtb 26" wheels, 7 spd nexus rear hub
2001 Univega [taiwan columbus thron frame] 9 spd Racing T
2002 Gios Megalite fixed
2003 Gios Compact Pro, 10 spd Centaur/Chorus mix Triple
2005 Cannondale Caad 5 from gvh, 10 spd Centaur
2008 PF RS2 on the way - Chorus w/ record wheels


----------



## davidwaller

Here's our collection:

mine:

1975 R.E.W. Reynolds (reynolds 531 db steel) custom
Ibex Aprisa (Aluminum/carbon rear triangle)
Vitus 979 (56 cm)
Scattante XRL (aluminum)
Bianchi Boardwalk hybrid (steel)

son:

Velorazzo (aluminum/carbon seat stays)
Fondriest X-status (lugless steel)
1986 Club Fuji 
Vitus 979 (52 cm)
Diamondback Response (mountain)

wife:

1977 Andre Bertin 
Panasonic DX-2400


----------



## scmaddog17

i've got:

1989 Concorde in PDM colors
1998 Ted Wojcik skinny
2005 Northface FS (rebaged IronHorse Hollowpoint expert)
2005 Northface hardtail (rebaged IronHorse, not sure of model)


----------



## nicks2192

08 cannondale system six 
06 trek madone 5.9 SL
07 Bmc Team machine
99 Trek 5200
05 Trek 1000


----------



## footballcat

im up to 6


----------



## Lazyrider

*5 Road bikes and 1 MTB*

Here they are except the Fuji MTB.


----------



## jberenyi

3 working on a 4th.

Lynskey Level 3 Custom
De Bernardi Cromor Deluxe
De Bernardi SLX
I want a Tommasini next


----------



## cyclust

I think the real question is, " how many bikes did you have when you were single versus how many do yo have now that you are married? For me, it was 9, now it's 3.


----------



## thegock

*Besides those in the signature...*

I also have my 1979(?) Schwinn Voyageur 11.8 permalocked to the Kurt Kinetic Road Machine in the basement where I have done all of my biking for the last three weeks. It has a 105 RD that my head tech at the LBS put on when the Suntour OEM 'exploded' on the way back from the pool in 2006.

So four in total.


----------



## stevers

*2 with 3 "projects"*

Litespeed Solano
Bridgestone MB-3

Trek 1200

Schwinn Continental
Bridgestone Regulus

The Trek is pre-Litespeed. The Bridgestone was the bike I used in college after my Trek 311 was stolen. The Schwinn was the bike I had junior high.


----------



## carbonfibrekid

07 fuji sl1 w/ sram force
07 fuji cross pro w/ sram rival
06 fuji mt. fuji pro
03 diamondback interval w/ sora
59? raleigh sport
so 5


----------



## SimianSpeedster

*a peasly 4*

Wow I'm envious of all your rides I've got 4 bikes.
An early 90's schwinn high plains
2007 Gary Fisher Wahoo
2000 Schwinn Super sport 
My newest addition is a 2007 Schwinn fastback sport. Picked it up at my lbs last week for 125 off list Instantly put clipless on it and put it on the trainer to get dialed in


----------



## Tri Slow Poke

NICE Trek!


----------



## vanjr

jberenyi said:


> 3 working on a 4th.
> 
> Lynskey Level 3 Custom
> De Bernardi Cromor Deluxe
> De Bernardi SLX
> I want a Tommasini next


this post should kill any bike lust. i can't imagine wanting anymore if i had a lynskey-well except making sure i had a road, cyclocross and a commuter and maybe a TT bike


----------



## JimmyORCA

Three bikes as of today.

Present:
1. 1994 Cannondale Killer V F-700 (updated componants)
2. 2007/8 Orbea Orca 
3. 2008 Orbea Alma Absalon

Future:
Want a steel frame road/touring bike maybe a Colnago MasterX or a Fuji Touring can't decide yet.

Jim


----------



## gitoutdaway

So far:
2006 Moots SL (Record, Krysiums, Reynolds DV's)
2007 Turner Flux, XTR
1995 Specialized Stumpjumper

Stolen: 1991 Cannondale SM800 (commuter, loved that one, stolen in NYC LES)

Wanted: Cervelo R3 Sl...


----------



## BunnV

JimmyORCA said:


> Three bikes as of today.
> 
> Present:
> 1. 1994 Cannondale Killer V F-700 (updated componants)
> 2. 2007/8 Orbea Orca
> 3. 2008 Orbea Alma Absalon
> 
> Future:
> Want a steel frame road/touring bike maybe a Colnago MasterX or a Fuji Touring can't decide yet.
> 
> Jim


Pictures??????????????????


----------



## JimmyORCA

BunnV said:


> Pictures??????????????????



Will have pictures soon, my little two year old niece just broke my camera.

Jim


----------



## nobody

i think i responded to this thread before, but things have changed a little bit.....

2007 Bianchi Axis - for CX and Road riding
2007 Windsor The Hour - my fixie for fun and riding to class
2005 K2 Zed 4.0 - why for mtn biking and general screwin around

and my current beater/partsbin project

90's Specialized Rockhopper (i think) either SS or 1x9 for commuting, ridin to bars and stuff like that....


----------



## vlckx

I'd allmost say: toomany 
One is enough, but you need a stable. 
4 roadbikes so far, 1 mtb


----------



## nobody

vlckx said:


> I'd allmost say: toomany
> One is enough, but you need a stable.
> 4 roadbikes so far, 1 mtb


My roommate doesn't understand why i have so many bikes.....but then again, he spends nearly all of his free time in front of his computer, or the tv....


----------



## Kolibri

Glad I'm not the biggest loony, I've got 10 and lots of parts,

1 Gios professional fully chromed, Campagnolo saddle and high-low flange. rode it 30km
2 Gios Record track bike never been ridden
3 Zunow Z1 Suntour Superbe Pro 40km
4 Look KG186 full Campagnolo, Hed wheels 1500km ridden
5 Colnago Bititanio prototype, ridden for 40km, then decided it was to weak for my 100kg
6 Colnago Oval TT-bike formely Rabobank team bike, ridden for 10km, the seatpost I made doesn't fit properly (need 20mm Colnago seatpost!)
7 Paletti 1984, campagnolo Victory, daily bike 3000km a year
8 Pogliaghi of the Rossin era, steers great, daily nice wheather bike 1500km a year
9 Kirk magnesium bike, couldn' t get used to it or might be really bad to ride 400km
10.FES former german national team bike 1991 team TT. Goes like hell, 500km a year.

Won't count what I've spent, must be less than on booze (really won't count that).


----------



## nagatahawk

Kolibri, I think you are the winner of the "he how spends the most money on bikes award!"
Yes I am jealous. but it have only room for two. 

I have a Debarnardi Steel frame bike. that came with Shimano 105's 
I upgraded to Campy Veloce cranks, derailuers, brake shift pods, record brakes and campy Kamshin wheelsets. all within 3 months after buying the bike. sigh!

I also purchase a left over 2006 KHS AM 2000. It came with Shimano Hone components, WTB pure seat, Marzocchi AM1 fork. Rock shock Pearl rear air shock. 
As soon as I bought these bikes wouldn't you know it I was on the internet looking for component and frame upgrades. So far I only replace the WTB seat on the mt. bike with a WTB lazer V, but recently returned to the stock saddle.

Future plans, 

Up grade the KHS frame to Foes, curnut air shock. Marzocchi 55 TST2 fork

Upgrade the Debarnardi to a Ridley Noah carbon frame. w/ Records components and Williams cycling 19 wheel set. 

I don't think this will ever end : )


----------



## nagatahawk

Ok Krea, owning a bike shop doesn't count. wow! in fact my lbs doesn't have as many high end bikes on the floor.


----------



## bianchi bob

Just one, a Bianchi Luna 928. I rent it an apartment and visit it on weekends. Some things, my wife doesn't need to know!


----------



## figgskzoo

Geez - I feel like a noob with my mere 2 1/2
Road: Bianchi Eros - 2000
Mtn: Trek Y-22 - 1990-something maybe 96?

I spend all my time on the road bike - currently in the midst of a full-carbon road build.


----------



## nagatahawk

bianchi bob said:


> Just one, a Bianchi Luna 928. I rent it an apartment and visit it on weekends. Some things, my wife doesn't need to know!


The lovely Biachi Luna!


----------



## Yangpei

I think I've responded to this thread in the past, but the bike list is ever-changing. I now have 7 mountain bikes and 2 road bikes.

2005 Seven Sola titanium hardtail 
2006 Seven Duo titanium FS (4" travel)
2007 Ellsworth Epiphany FS (5" travel)
2008 Ellsworth Moment FS (6" travel)
2006 Ellsworth Rogue FS (8" travel)
2005 Gunnar Ruffian 29" steel rigid singlespeed
2007 Niner RIP9 29" FS (4.5" travel)

2006 Titus FCR titanium road bike
2005 Orbea Aletta tri bike

The Aletta may be switched out for a Ordu at some point.

My wife always asks why I need so many bikes. I like to compare a selection of bikes to a selection of golf clubs. Sure, you can play a course with only a 7 iron, but it is more fun to have to appropriate club for each specific shot. I guess if you carry the analogy further, we should be limited to 14 bikes (because the PGA limits the clubs you can carry).


----------



## HazemBata

"My wife always asks why I need so many bikes. I like to compare a selection of bikes to a selection of golf clubs. Sure, you can play a course with only a 7 iron, but it is more fun to have to appropriate club for each specific shot."

Guys, in an unexpected stroke of genius, I think I have discovered the perfect answer when your wife asks why you need so many bikes. Just say to her in responce "For the same reason you need so many shoes."


----------



## david462

for now just an 80s schwinn road bike.

in about a month ill have that and an RS2 with rival/force/red.

shortly after that, mtn bike, maybe a specialized stumpjumper ht.

by the end of summer, replacing the schwinn with an orbea mitis and the parts off the schwinn (105/ult stuff).

ps, i just got a job at a shop and im in college. if i didnt have the job at the shop i'd be lucky to just build the RS2 at my old job.


----------



## fasteddy07

*Just enough*

Long bike;








Cross Bike;








Track Bike;








Road Bike;








One for the trainer;









and crappy Mtn Bike (not shown)


----------



## dahowe

*hmmm*

Now if we can combine this thread and pics with the Podium Girls Forum we would have something. P girls in the garage...i'm tuning in.


----------



## Strings

HazemBata said:


> "My wife always asks why I need so many bikes. I like to compare a selection of bikes to a selection of golf clubs. Sure, you can play a course with only a 7 iron, but it is more fun to have to appropriate club for each specific shot."
> 
> Guys, in an unexpected stroke of genius, I think I have discovered the perfect answer when your wife asks why you need so many bikes. Just say to her in responce "For the same reason you need so many shoes."


Dead man walking!


----------



## roadfix

I have 7 at the moment.
But I probably have enough spare parts laying around to complete two more bikes for the two bare frames I've got hanging.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Two for me. .*



fmw said:


> Not enough.


My 2005 Colnago C-50; full record and a 1998 Amp Research B4 mountain bike.


----------



## csboy

*Ten Right Now*

2006 Lapierre
2006 Monoc Tc 2
2002 Litespeed Vortex
2006 Felt F1
2007 Pinarello F4:13
2004 Litespeed Atlas
2006 Bmc Sl01
2007 Element Six
2003 Scattante Airplane
2001 Airborne Valkyrie


----------



## latman

newest to oldest 
2008 Teschner Euro pro 
2007Jamis Dakar
2006 Azzuri Forza
Avanti Aggressor hardtail MTB 
Trek Y-foil TT
Kestrel 200sci

and some in pieces 
cannondale 3.0 series roady
peugeot carbon team line 1500


----------



## sxr-racer

2000 Gary Fisher Sugar 3 25 lbs
1998? Kona Ku 24 lbs

2007 Blue Nx7 18lbs

2008 - Trek Navigator (The wifes)


----------



## TLud

Six bikes in our garage right now, and we are officially out of room. You may notice the symmetry (we each have a full-suspension mtb, hardtail, and road bike). Adding a bike to my stable is much easier if I add one to hers at the same time.

His:

2006 Turner Flux w/ SRAM X.0 all around
2006 Gary Fisher HKEK hardtail
2006 Specialized Roubaix Pro

Hers:

2005 Specialized Rockhopper hardtail
2005 Turner 5-Spot
2007 Cannondale Synapse Feminine


----------



## CyclingVirtual

I just have 3 bikes at the moment


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Only 3 currently:

'72 Gitane TdF
'94 Trek 8700 CF Hardtail
'07 Trek Madone 5.2/Performance

Starting to think about adding another metal framed roadbike to the fleet, but with gas prices up, I might just get a motorcycle to save on commuting costs.


----------



## Chase15.5

Chase15.5 said:


> 2004 Giant TCR Team (primary training bike 15.3 lbs)
> 
> 2005 Specialized S-Works Epic (primary mountain bike 22.9 lbs)
> 
> 2001 Specialized S-Works Hard Tail (use to pull my son in his trailer
> 21.3 lbs)
> 2005 Specialized Roubaix (primary commuter - foul weather bike - 17.9
> lbs)
> 2002 Jamis Dakar (converted as a ride around town bike - heavy)
> 
> 1979? Motobecane Grand Jubilee (Don't really ride it - but its in great
> condition and think it would be a crime to get ride of)
> 
> 2005 Bianchi Pista Concept - just sold it - but now regret it and will
> by another shortly


Had to give an update...has it been 3 years since I posted on this thread?...

Current stable:

2007 Pinarello Paris 

2006 Bianchi Pista Concept (I really missed this bike)

Still have the Jamis Dakar (it has a cracked head tube - need to get it replaced - not in a hurry though because I never ride it)

2006 Trek Townie commuter bike

Sold my MTBs a few years ago - but now really miss them: starting to look at the Intense Spider FRO to do some cross country racing and such.

I bought my wife a Lemond Versailles (sp?) - she uses it for our family (me pulling the kids in the trailer) rides.


----------



## JimmyORCA

JimmyORCA said:


> Three bikes as of today.
> 
> Present:
> 1. 1994 Cannondale Killer V F-700 (updated componants)
> 2. 2007/8 Orbea Orca
> 3. 2008 Orbea Alma Absalon almost done
> 4. 2009 Orbea Orca Blue/Black
> 6. 2007 Fuji Track single speed
> Future:
> Want a steel frame road/touring bike maybe a Colnago MasterX or a Fuji Touring can't decide yet.
> 
> Jim


Make that 5 bikes now.


----------



## DannyBoy

*Tell me more about the Roberts...............*



fasteddy07 said:


> Long bike;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross Bike;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track Bike;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Bike;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for the trainer;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and crappy Mtn Bike (not shown)


I've owned a few Roberts in my time. Can you tell me a bit about it's history and maybe post some more close up pix. Nice collection by the way.

DannyBoy.


----------



## Yangpei

*Still more change*

My bike collection has now evolved to 9 bikes (7 mtb, 2 road) for me and 3 bikes (2 mtb, 1 road) for my wife.

My bikes:
06 Ellsworth Rogue
08 Ellsworth Moment
07 Ellsworth Epiphany
06 Seven Duo ti FS
05 Seven Sola ti hardtail
06 Niner RIP 9
08 Vassago Optimus Ti (on order)
06 Titus FCR ti road bike
07 Orbea Ora tri bike

My wife's bikes:
06 Ellsworth Isis
94 Kona Hahana
05 Seven Alaris road bike

I'm capped at 12 bikes total as my bike rack only holds 12.


----------



## FlynRide

Now that I have my new Zank, the total is up to seven.

1.) Zank road bike
2.) Serotta Csi
3.) Schwinn Peloton
4.) Bianchi Pista
5.) Trek 520
6.) Specialized Stumpjumper
7.) Serotta CX

View attachment 129277


----------



## knucklesandwich

3 bikes at present.

2006 Kona Jake- daily commuter
2008 Van Dessel Hole Shot- new weekend ride, eventual cross racer
cheapo SS mtn bike- to be sold to defray costs of upgrading Kona to 2x10 and a new wheelset to share between the two bikes


----------



## VoodooCadillac

*6*

New to the site - this looks to be a good place to start:

Klein Attitude Race mountain bike
Specialized Rock Hopper mountain bike (old) converted to single speed
Trek fixed gear track bike
Felt SR-71 that I use to commute (7400 miles in last 3 years)
Kona Major Jake cyclocross bike for cx racing
Trek OCLV (vintage 2000) road bike with about 30k miles

I think it's time for a new road bike (i'll wait for thr 2k9 models).


----------



## PinarelloFan

Beater



Not as bad as my other addiction


----------



## nismosr

PinarelloFan said:


> Not as bad as my other addiction


Holy Cow ..  can I have one ? lol


----------



## jturcot2

2; one huffy, stunt bike, another 2005 Trek GT. I have a question about painting. I am looking to paint my new frame, with a matt finish. I want a flat solid black finish. I have looked online but have been unable to find a clear answer. what i'm looking for is advice on how to do it in house, and try to keep it cheap, but i know the less you spend the worse it looks. Any tips??


----------



## fosbibr

*Love That Lamp!!!!*

[/QUOTE]

you HAVE TO move that lamp to the front window.


----------



## Bosplya

In a way I'm glad I found others who have multiple rides, in another way I'm getting bad thoughts in my head about adding to the stable. As soon as I get some pics of my bikes I'll post up.


----------



## padawan716

1 complete bike:
70s Gitane Gran Sport De Luxe. (I dislike it greatly)

1 dismantled bike:
Specialized M2 Pro (only have the frame now)

1 in-progress build:
Bianchi 1885 w/ custom wheelset, 3T parts, Centaur


I also owned a late 80s (between 1986-88?) Schwinn Tempo... until a car got into my way. I put a good 2000 miles on it. Not bad for a my first road bike, and my first 9 months of riding road bikes.

That little schwinn will always have a place in my heart. It was so nimble compared to the cheap department store bikes I rode before. It was so light, so smooth. I could feel the road beneath me. ah... the friend I bought it from really loved that frame too, so he bought it back from me. Now I'm just keeping an eye out for a nice condition, 49/50 cm blue Schwinn Tempo.


----------



## JimmyORCA

JimmyORCA said:


> Make that 5 bikes now.


Just added to my collection















bike in shanghai

Future in the making
Cillini Super Corsa (NOS) waiting to arrive and finding parts slowly.
BMC SLX01 comming soon.

just an update


----------



## nagatahawk

*latest update*

Nothing to get excited about.

I just purchased a KHS 300 Flite compact frame, I intended to use it for commuting.

7005 frame, carbon forks. It has large 700 26c tires. rides smooth on city streets. frame has weld on hangers for rear carrier. weighs 20lbs. shimano components. except the crankset alloy 50/32 unknown origin. (prolly china)

My LBS offered my a deal I couldn't pass on. $450. Unfortunately I never had a chance to ride it yet becaues had a bad mt. bike accident. The Mt. bike resides at the shop. I'll probably be back riding next season.

My Debarnardo is still waiting for a frame transplant.


----------



## iherald

No pictues, but I have a Devinci CX 105 carbon bike, a Kona mountain bike and a 1970 era Raleigh that I've converted into a single speed.


----------



## tyro

PinarelloFan said:


> Not as bad as my other addiction


Holy shnikeys Batman!

So which is our favorite? I've got an old beater Gibson Gospel that has been really good to me, but I need to upgrade. I like to do open tunings. Any suggestions?


----------



## kwoz

Wow this thread makes me feel so much better. I have 5 bikes:

2006 Colnago c50
2005 Litespeed Ultimate
2007 Specialized Epic Comp
2004 Quintana Roo Caliente
2008 Bianchi Pista

I also want to get into cyclocross, so I might have another bike to add to the fleet.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

PinarelloFan said:


> Not as bad as my other addiction


Yep. I agree. If you’re really serious about cycling you’ve got to cut that s**t out. Nothing says “destined to fail” like an ashtray filled with dirty butts. I smoked for twenty years and am glad I quit when I did. I have no desire to go back. Trust me, once you finally quit, it’s like a new life presented for you to enjoy (not to mention a sense of financial freedom).

Oh, but you have some nice guitars, and the Jerry painting kicks ass.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

bubbha70 said:


> How many bikes do you have?


Just one:


----------



## lionheartdds

But such a nice one  besides, you can only ride one at a time anyway


----------



## lionheartdds

Update 2008
Way too many bikes...let's see...not including my wife and kid's bikes right? 9 bikes-yikes! 
'06 Trek 6000 hardtail-stock-
'05 Trek 1500 frame-Dura Ace drive train, Bontrager Race X lite wheels and components and saddle, Continental GP4000 tires-16 lbs 11 oz.
'06 Trek 1500 Discovery Channel paintscheme-Dura Ace/SRAM Force drive train, Winwood components,Fizik saddle, Bontrager Race X lite wheels, Hutchinson Discovery channel tires-16 lbs 9 oz
'06 Trek Madone SSLx frame (Discovery Channel-Lance Armstrong paint scheme) built up with Dura Ace drive train (except brakes-Bontrager Speed Limit brakes), Bontrager XXX lite components,Bontrager X lite pro saddle, Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels, Continental Supersonic tires/tubes, Winwood cages, carbon/titanium skewers-15 lbs even!
'06 Leader 736R-Ultegra drive train, Easton EC90 bars, seatpost, stem and fork, San Marco Aspide FX saddle, Easton Circuit wheelset, Continental Attack Force tires-17 lbs 9 oz
'06 Felt F3c-SRAM Force drive train, Easton EC90 SLX fork, KForce bars, Bontrager XXX lite stem, Alien seatpost, SMP Strike saddle, Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels, Continental Attack Force tires, Zero Grav brakeset-15 lbs 6 oz!
'07 no name titanium/carbon frame, Dura Ace/Ultegra drive train, Easton EC90 bars, Deda stem, Thompson seatpost, Bianchi fork, Specialized Avatar saddle, Bontrager Race Lite wheels, Continental GP 4000 tires-my heaviest modern bike at 18lbs 10 oz. built from spare parts just lying around. frame from ebay-unknown manufacturer-looked cool-rides awesome-doesn't feel like an almost 19 lb bike!
1970's (late '70s) Norco Avanti-stock-(my childhood bike in Canada)-36 lbs or so
1980's Fuji Sundance race bike-re-dressed in Brooks leather trim and saddle-otherwise stock-29 lbs.
Except for the stock bikes, I built my bikes up starting with frames, and bought components along the way. Much more fun than buying a stock bike off the shop rack or floor.


----------



## zdrifter

*Plenty of bikes .. Out of Garage Space*

Have to limit my habit as the garage is full (and the wife says NO to the spare bedroom) ..
(bike count does not include the motorcyles:thumbsup: )

71 Peugeot PX-10LE (purchased new .. in spotless original condition)
93 Specialized Rockhopper Comp
96 Cannondale R800 (crit bike w/some mods .. training ride)
07 Specialized Tarmac Pro

Cheers


----------



## JimmyORCA

Just added to my collection















bike in shanghai

Future in the making
Cillini Super Corsa (NOS) waiting to arrive and finding parts slowly.
BMC SLX01








The BMC just finished but going to take it apart next week for some upgrades.
just an update


----------



## lancezneighbor

bubbha70 said:


> I am constantly on the internet or at my LBS looking for deals.
> 
> I currently have three bikes: 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite, 2004 Langster (converted to a fixie), and a Schwinn Beach Cruiser. I love riding, fixing, and upgrading these bikes. I will probably purchase a cyclocross and mountain bike next year.
> 
> Is this obsessive?
> How many bikes do you have?
> How much do you spend, per year, on cycling specific gear?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bubbha70


Sounds like you have a great mix. I have 8 right now (after finding a Pinarello in the dumpster!) All mine are kinda different from single speed Mountain bike to full on racer. I just don't understand the people who have many bikes that all seem the same.


----------



## cyclevt

*Only 4 for me .....*

Road: 2005 Merckx MXM with Force
CX: 2008 Redline Conquest Pro with Campy mix (from last road bike)
MTB FS - 2005 Jamis XLT (5"x5")
MTB HT - 2004 Leader 1x8 speeds (not shown, pulls the kids around in the trailer, etc).


----------



## jsedlak

Answer: Not enough.


----------



## lionheartdds

*cleaned out the garage Sunday.too many bikes and stuff*

way too many bikes and parts/equipment-time to ebay some of this.:blush2:
and I left out 4 road bikes-yikes!


----------



## FunkytownNative

07 Bianchi San Jose being ridden fixed for commuting, soon with cross tires off road.

08 Kona Sutra heavy-ass touring bike for going to the market and moving furniture with an 8 foot Bikes at Work trailer, and oh yeah, touring.

08 Redline D460 29er fully rigid MTB

08 Orbea Opal with Ksyrium Elites and a Force kit.

A used Standard (that's the brand) BMX frame built up with....parts. I know little of BMX and starting riding too late in life to have more fun than injuries.

Soon either a track bike and/or cyclocross. Felt or Pinarello track, Felt or Surly cross are the leaders right now.


----------



## pw1972

6 here, and it seems like too many, but I hate to get rid of old bikes. There are 8 in the garage hanging including the wifes.

1994 Trek 1200
1997 Ibis Hakkalugi
1999 Litespeed Ultimate 
2003 Orbea Leige
2008 Cannondale F5
2008 Scott Addict R1


----------



## barrettscv

*1972 Schwinn Road Race Paramount*: Fully lugged, top of the line Reynolds tubing, Full Campagnolo Neovo Record group, wood filled tubular rims. I'm the original owner. New in 1972, I had the bike rebuild at the Chicago factory in 1983. It has been lightly used since.










*2008 Soma Double Cross Commuter Build*: Ridley 4ZA Zornyc carbon CX fork, Cane Creek headset, Felt 1.3 6061 Butted Alloy Bar, Felt 1.2cm 3D-Forged Stem, Shimano 105 brifters, Tektro Oryx brakes with Tektro RX bar-top levers, Mavic CXP-22 Double-Wall Rims and DT Doubled Butted Champion Spokes, Felt Precision Sealed-Bearing Hubs & 700x28 Continental Gatorback tires, 175mm Sram S300 GXP CX compact double crank with a 46 X 38t ring pair, Shimano CX SPD pedals, Ultegra derailleurs, !05 12-25 10 speed cassette;


----------



## keesue

02 Lemond Zurich. My sweet riding 853 steel road bike.
03 Cannondale F600 with full XT components, continental 1.3 street slicks set up for super fast inner city speed work on the streets of San Fran.
08 Torelli Single Speed with 46x17 gearing set up to 'jump on it and ride' 
03 Specialized Enduro tricked out with Chris king headset & hubs, Mavics, thomson stem and seatpost and WTB tires and seat. Very stable bike off road.
A old steel Puch which I use as my errand bike. Its a beater for sure but gets the job done.

I want to get a carbon bike but I really don't need it. But then...


----------



## Getoutandride

3 but id love a heck load more


----------



## Marz

2004 De Rosa Merak HF with Chorus and Protons
1990 Eddy Merckx MX Leader with Centaur and OP/Centaur hubs
1990 Eddy Merckx Corsa 0.1 frame, unbuilt
1990 Custom Hillman 531C with Nuovo Record and Omega Strada Hardox/Record hubs

Would love a Pegoretti Marcelo or Duende, Tommasini Fire, Look 585, but I think have enough.


----------



## Hawkeyenfo

I have 4 and am looking to buy/build my 5th, a fixie to commute in the rain:

2006 Cannondale Six13 (Full Campy Record)
1998 Cannondale Super V 900
1997 Cannondale CAAD 3 hard tail Mtn bike w/ Judy XC fork (warranty frame for a 1987)
1985 Cannondale Criterium w/ 105 and downtube shifters

Yep, all Cannondale.....just worked out that way


----------



## martinrjensen

*my bikes*

I have taken to counting my bikes in both "net" and "gross" values. it's easier that way. net: I currently only have the 3 road bikes. Gross: you would have to add my grocery store getter and a bike I leave at my house in another state, plus maybe te frames. for a short while I will have 2 frames in addition to all this so you can see the need for net/gross determinations here (I hope0. My signature file (gross count) lists a Faggin frame but that's for sale and a Serotta frame is on the way, Kind of a switcheroo. The Serotta is my next build project. I'm going to try a tubless tire setup on it.
Here is my "sunny day " ride, a recent project. It's a 78 trek TX900 Most of the parts are period correct and just cleaned up. I put tubulars on it and it's got the nicest ride of any of them.








Here is my main ride; a 07 Madone 5.2 I bought the frame and built it up
<a href="https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Trek%20Madone/?action=view&current=TrekMadone52SL.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Trek%20Madone/TrekMadone52SL.jpg" border="0" alt="current setup"></a>
This is my rain bike. An 07 Performance house brand. It's a very nice ride, a little stifffer than my Madone at least in fee.I got this one new complete.
<a href="https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Scattante%20road%20bike/?action=view&current=Scattante9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Scattante%20road%20bike/Scattante9.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## DrSmile

I gave my old road bikes away to friends to try to get them away from the MTB cult... Now I'm left with only 4 (road bikes)! This was all brought on by me canceling my cable subscription and using the money for outdoor activities instead. Best thing I ever did!

In order of build / purchase: 1 Shimano, 1 Shimergo, and 2 Campys. I have crossed over to the dark side...


----------



## eldarko

Only 2, and looking for my third (a cyclocross).


----------



## DuraAce85

1 Gios,1 Tommasini,3 Colnago,4 Zullo,4 Pegoretti & 6 Casati,


----------



## nOOky

Five(5)


----------



## Marz

'2004 De Rosa Merak HF with Chorus and Protons
1990 Eddy Merckx MX Leader with Centaur and OP/Centaur hubs
1990 Eddy Merckx Corsa 0.1 frame, unbuilt
1990 Custom Hillman 531C with Nuovo Record and Omega Strada Hardox/Record hubs

Would love a Pegoretti Marcelo or Duende, Tommasini Fire, Look 585, but I think have enough.'

Update: Got the Marcelo, sold the two Merckxs, selling the De Rosa.


----------



## Marz

DuraAce85, oh, to be you. You have a dream stable.

Any chance of pictures, please?


----------



## nismosr

my collection ...


----------



## cratz2

Bianchi road bike










Surly 1x1










KHS beater I keep at my ridding buddy's place










Mongrel Rocky Mountain project










Hipster-built single speed I bought on vacation last year when I had an overwhelming itch to ride something a little nicer than a rented cruiser










The kid's retro Mongoose


----------



## Le Turbo

Um. lemme see what I have right now ..

80's South African built Le Turbo in blue still running its original Sachs-Huret 6-speed
80's South African built Le Turbo in champagne (in Johannesburg, for when I visit my mother) with Shimano 6-speed
90's Colnago Master Olympic with Campy Chorus 8-speed.
80's/90's Colnago Superissimo with Campy Athenaq 8-speed 
90's Eddy Merckx Corsa 01, still to be built up
90's Victoria Titanium (an Italian bike, re-branded for South Africa) with Campy Chorus 10-speed

Next comes a MTB, and a fixie or single-speed ...


----------



## PlatyPius

Currently, as many as I can remember....

2011 Cyfac Vintage Rando
2005 K2 Road bike of some sort
2009 Raleigh Mojave 29
2005(?) Iron Horse Stout
1980 Fuji Monterey
1999 Rocky Mountain Vertex
1996 Trek 850
1986(?) Schwinn Mesa Runner
199(?) Schwinn MTB of some sort
195(?) Schwinn cruiser
1982 Raleigh 3 spd
2009 Rawland Sogn
1997 Cannondale F500
2011 Pake 2 spd thing
197(?) Arctic/Stella road-to-650B townie
1975 Schwinn Varsity

Plus a Bridgestone RB-2 frame in the garage.


----------



## jr59

Platy, you cheat.

You own a bike shop, so really all your bikes for sale are yours!

How do you like the Cyfac?


----------



## PlatyPius

jr59 said:


> Platy, you cheat.
> 
> You own a bike shop, so really all your bikes for sale are yours!
> 
> How do you like the Cyfac?


The Cyfac is pretty to look at, and rode nice for the 1 mile I've managed so far. It has rained almost every.single.day since I built it.

My personal list has shrunk since I posted.

These 2:
2009 Raleigh Mojave 29
2005(?) Iron Horse Stout

Have been added to the sales floor. The Mojave 29 has been stripped, and is just a frame and fork (Reba Race). The Iron Horse (it's the one that is now branded as a "Covered Bridge Cyclery") is a complete with a Magura fork, hydra discs, LX/XT stuff...

I need fewer, but better, bikes. I'm trying to make room for my future TIME.


----------



## wedge962005

One short of a divorce...6


----------



## Toona

*2.5*

Seven Elium Race
Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2
C-Dale CAAD 9 frame... still in the box


----------



## rward325

Current Collection and always subject to change
2007 Pegoretti Duende








2009 Look 586








2010 Specialized Roubaix Expert








Look KG 176 SS


----------



## Paradox_Q

Wow, I need to get with the program. I only have the one - a custom Anvil Chisel.


----------



## pinkdeano

Typcially when asked that question, I say that it's personal ;-). This seems lke the right forum, however, to put it all out there!
2011 Civia Loring
2007 ti DEAN
1995 Luna (steel)
1992 red tesch s-22
1988(?) Ritchey p-23
1960s raleigh 3 speed
1950s raleigh 5 speed
a little "mini"
and my long lost green tesch, that legally is mine, but is living in Boulder, having been stolen in 1992 and as of yet, not returned . . . .;-(
and then there are all of the kids' bikes . . .


----------



## sir duke

More than you, less than him.


----------



## Rick T.

I have five:
2009 Trek Madone 6.9 (SRAM Red) – Selling actually…
2009 Fuji SST 1.0 (Ultegra SL)
2010 Specialized Stumpjumper M5 29er (XT/LX)
2008 Trek Fuel EX8 (XT/LX)
1996 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 (Full XT)


----------



## JimmyORCA

Just took a count, as of today, its 13 bikes.


----------



## dean20

*8 if I include the whole family*

Mine: 
'10 Ibis Silk SL w/ Force & King wheels (currently on Ebay)
'09 Yeti Arc X w/ Rival & King wheels
'11 Spec Stumy 29er Evo Stock
'95 Schwinn Frontier ghetto SS

Wife's:
'09 Orbea Diva w/ Red & King wheels
'10 Yeti ASR5 Enduro Build

Son's:
'11 Strider Green

Ours:
'10 C'Dale Road Tandem


----------



## spookyload

The number of bikes that a person should own can be expressed by the following equation: B=N+1, where B = the number of bikes you should own, and N = the number of bikes you currently have.

This can also be re-written as B=S-1, where S = the number of bikes owned at the point which your spouse will leave you over it.


----------



## Bnystrom

I've got 8, plus an extra road frame:


----------



## kaliayev

Mine:
00 Voodoo Rada
99 Santana Stylus
84 Trek 660
04 Specialized Roubaix Elite
04 Trek 520
85 Fuji Espree
90 Trek 750

Daughter:
07 Fetish Dirigente
98 Trek 720

I build all my bikes up from frame sets or frames. Have 3 or 4 or frames sitting around waiting for building.


----------



## jmillski

ill keep the low numbers rolling in here...

TWO!
2003 Treak 5200 USPS
2007 Trek 6500 Disc


i grew up a big biker- ran outta money and had nothing- got money back and just aquired both these babies in the past month. both for 600 each. been a good month.


----------



## PaulCL

Four of my own:
Aegis Victory with campy record
Aerocat R505 with Campy chorus
Felt S80 TT bike with ..gulp...Ultegra
MTB...brand of which escapes me

Family:
Four more bikes...Nishiki, Giant, Huffy and Townie bike for my wife


----------



## arshak

Type Name Year Gruppo Status
Road Panasonic 1990-1990 Shimano LX Sold
Road Falcon 1990-1993 Shimano Sold
TT Funny Bike Garsi 1997-Present Shimano 6spd No
Road Cannondale 1991- 1993 Shimano 600 Sold
Road Fuso 1993- 1998 Mavic Yes
MTB Gary Fisher 1998- 1999 Shimano Stolen
MTB K2 Razorback 1999- Present	Shimano XT No
Track DeRosa 1998- Present	Suntour Superbe Pro No
Road C' dale R4000	1999-Present Shimano DuraAce 7700 No
Cross Ritchey 1997-Present Shimano DuraAce 8spd No
Road Atherton 1998-Present Shimano DuraAce 7700 No
Road Tsunami 2001-2010 Campy Daytona Sold
Road Custom Ti 2005-Present	Shimano DuraAce 7800 No
Cross Custom Ti 2008-Present	Shimano DuraAce 7700 No
SS OneWay 2011-Present Mutt/Mix No

Hers: 
Road Schwinn 2000-Present Shimano Ultegra No
Road - Mixte	Astra/MB	2009-Present Simplex No
MTB Sp. HardRock 2006-Present Shimano LX No


----------



## rjw4

The most I ever got to was 3. I always wanted more, though. Sadly, I currently have 0. Hopefully, that's about to change.

When I had them, I had a Schwinn Homegrown Factory (converted to single speed), a Turner Burner and a Trek 5200. 

I miss them all.


----------



## joris123

i've got one does that count?


----------



## rlconzatti

10 year old Brodie full susp Zig Zag
2 year old Pinarello FP5
1 year old Kona Jake ( cross ) good for early spring and late fall road hazzards, gravel, crap and commuter


----------



## onlineflyer

My wife says I have too many and I don't think I have enough. Differences of opinion, oh well, make the world go round..

Eddy Merckx AMX
Colnago Master Light
Lynskey R320
Waterford 2200
F Moser TK1 Leader
Fort Ro Uno fixed gear
Motobecane Grant Touring
Yeti ARC mountain bike
Motobecane mountain bike

Looking for another fixie (or two)

By the way, the wife RULES.


----------



## stinkydub

1, 2, 3, 4, 5.


----------



## TimV

Road Bikes:

S-Works Tarmac SL-2 w/ Dura Ace 7800
Cannondale CAAD9 w/ EDGE fork and Dura Ace 7800

Mountain Bikes:

Ibis Mojo w/ Fox Talas fork and XTR 970
Klein Top Gun w/ XT and XTR

Wife's Bike:

Cannondale CAAD3 w/ Headshock

Kid's Bikes:

12" Specialized Pedal Bike
12" Skut Balance Bike

Motor Bikes:

2008 Triumph Daytona 675
1968 BMW R69S

That's nine total, if you count the two motorcycles. Seven if not.


----------



## red elvis

i have one.


----------



## rydog9991

I have 2!

<a href="https://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/?action=view&current=002-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj137/rydog9991/002-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## svard75

I have 4 and am building up a 5th cheap chinese roadie.


----------



## kvo

One, and it's not obsessive. Everyone has hobbies.


----------



## Oasisbill

Trek Madone 5.2 (2008)
Scott Sub 10 Flat bar
Avanti Barracuda hardtail MTB
Giant somethingorother MTB with kids seat
Giant beach cruiser
Wife has:
Bianchi Nirone 7
Giant Transcend city bike
Old German ladies step through bike
Kids have:
Mongoose BMX
Gary Fisher MTB
Trek MTB
Apollo MTB
Barbie bike 
Two balance bikes


----------



## svard75

Oasisbill said:


> Trek Madone 5.2 (2008)
> Scott Sub 10 Flat bar
> Avanti Barracuda hardtail MTB
> Giant somethingorother MTB with kids seat
> Giant beach cruiser
> Wife has:
> Bianchi Nirone 7
> Giant Transcend city bike
> Old German ladies step through bike
> Kids have:
> Mongoose BMX
> Gary Fisher MTB
> Trek MTB
> Apollo MTB
> Barbie bike
> Two balance bikes


 7 kids?!


----------



## Oasisbill

svard75 said:


> 7 kids?!


"Only" 4 kids, but we're teaching then how to collect bikes! I sold 4 bikes this year too!


----------



## svard75

Oasisbill said:


> "Only" 4 kids, but we're teaching then how to collect bikes! I sold 4 bikes this year too!


:lol: Perfect time to teach them. Thought you might enjoy this little vid.

<object width='500' height='281'><param name='allowFullScreen' value='true' /><param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always' /><param name='movie' value='http://www.pinkbike.com/v/147106/l/' /><embed src='http://www.pinkbike.com/v/147106/l/' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='500' height='281' allowFullScreen='true' allowScriptAccess='always'></embed></object><p><a href="http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/">Jackson Run Bike to kindergarten.</a> on <a href="http://www.pinkbike.com">pinkbike.com</a></p>


----------



## roadhogger78

one here, spesh sirrus commuter. soon to be two maybe, looking at a mates 2010 caad9 (tiagra) for £650 this week. Sound reasonable??


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Over the past few years I have expanded my stable of bikes. It hit me last night when a friend came over, and while entering the house through the garage, commented "Wow you have a lot of bikes..."

So I currently have:

1972 Gitane TdF -- mainly an indoor "trainer"
1993 TREK 8700 - My first CF bike, 26" Mtn bike - difficult to get components for
2010 Niner EMD - 29" replacement to TREK 8700
2010 TREK Madone - 6 Series/Project 1...my "delicate" light wt road bike
2011 Moots RSL - my newest century/organized ride bike due to durability/lt wt
2011 Moots Psychlo X - just ordered...as a "retirement gift" to me

Then there's my 3 kids and my wife's bikes also sitting lined up, so I guess we do have "a lot" of bikes in the garage...
My 14 yr old son just "sprouted" the past 6 months, and is now a hair taller than me...and based on his hands/feet, still growing. Looks like he'll get my Niner, as his bike doesn't fit him anymore, and I'll look at a Ti framed 29" mtn bike (maybe a Lynksey as I kinda like the looks of the helix tubes for something different) for a replacement...


----------



## graymoment

An unknown year vintage Bianchi which appears to be from the 1970's and it still has the original factory grease. (I'd love to ID this bike)
A QR Seduza TT bike with several modifications
A Triumph IronHorse to lend out to people who want to ride with me


----------



## asad137

3 here: aluminum Neuvation F100 road bike, steel Mercier Kilo WT5 for commuting, and a carbon fiber Cannondale Slice for triathlon.

I guess all I need now is a titanium bike...

Asad


----------



## Marz

'2004 De Rosa Merak HF with Chorus and Protons
1990 Eddy Merckx MX Leader with Centaur and OP/Centaur hubs
1990 Eddy Merckx Corsa 0.1 frame, unbuilt
1990 Custom Hillman 531C with Nuovo Record and Omega Strada Hardox/Record hubs

Would love a Pegoretti Marcelo or Duende, Tommasini Fire, Look 585, but I think have enough.'

Update: Got the Marcelo, sold the two Merckxs, selling the De Rosa.'

New update:

2008 Pegoretti Marcelo, 52, Campagnolo 10 speed Record and Protons.
2002 De Rosa Vega, 48 sloping frame, NOS, unbuilt but will be with alloy Centaur and borrow Protons from Marcelo for now.
1984 Olmo Competition, 53, Galli and Nuovo Record mix and Omega Strada Hardox/Record hubs.
1990 Hillman 531C, 52, commuter, mudguards, Veloce, Record Centaur mix, with Centaur/Open Pro


----------



## shimagnolo

got 2 bikes here..

'09 CAAD9..









FM015..


----------



## colorado_felix

Sweet bikes, Shimagnolo.

I can't decide which one I like better--the flashy 'dale or the stealthy FM015. Nicely done.


----------



## colorado_felix

My bike count: 5 at home in Colorado, 1 eternally at a friend's place in California in case I ever go to visit.

Each has a story to tell, though:
1998 Cannondale F700: 2008 Tour Divide Canada-Mexico MTB race
1992 Cannondale 3.0: Paris-Brest-Paris 1200k; 3 Ironmans; several dozen double centuries+
2010 Litespeed Archon C2: Colorado brevet series, including a 600km brevet 2 weeks ago
1999 Reynolds Wishbone recumbent: 5 or 6 double centuries including some hilly ones!
1996 Raleigh M300 (the one in CA): 1 metric century and some 50-mile commutes; not bad for a $260 rigid MTB without clipless pedals
1984 Gitane Criterium: to be ridden in the Furnace Creek 508 this year in the classic randonneur division


----------



## Nevermiss

1993 AlpineStars ALMEGA DX
2003 Specialized Epic Disc
2011 Santa Cruz Tallboy
2011 Eddy Merckx EMX-5


----------



## Thedudebikes

I think there is a minimum of 10 mandatory bikes you need. 

1. Elite Road (Tarmac)
2. Classic Road (Old Italian Steelie)
3. Endurance Road (Roubaix)
4. Ridged SS MTB (Air 9 Carbon)
5. HT MTB (Sworks Stumpy HT)
6. FS MTB (Sworks Epic)
7. AM MTB (Sworks Enduro)
8. Custom Ti HT MTB (Seven)
9. Grocery Getter (whatever has a sweet basket on the front)
10. and of course a snow bike. (Um, Pugsley)

I'd of said fixie, but they're dumb.


----------



## Thomas SH

I have three bikes:

1 Giant mountainbike
1 ebike (Rocky)
1 Raleigh citybike


----------



## zaragarcia

*Too many*

My name is Andrew and I'm a bikeoholic,
1991 Lemond TSX
1999 Trek 5500 USPS
2000 Colnago C40
2003 Colnago C40 B stay
2010 Fuji SST 1.0 
2010 Pinarello Dogma
1999 Yeti ARC
2008 Yeti 575
2010 Yeti 575
2009 Transition Covert
2010 Transition Transam
2009 Intense Tracer
2009 Dialled Alpine
2010 On one Carbon 456

About to unload most of them due to injuries.


----------



## rumel

I have three bikes


----------



## cinelliguy

24, I know, I know, need to seek medical attention.

1935 Bianchi (Vittoria Magarita)
1949 Bianchi ~ Paris Roubaix
1951 Bianchi ~ Paris Roubaix
1952 Bianchi ~ Tour de France
1952 Bianchi ~ Champione Del Mundo
1954 Bianchi ~ Tour de France
1954 Bianchi ~ Freccia
1965 Bianchi ~ Specialissima
1972 Bianchi ~ Specialissima
1983 Bianchi ~ Specialissima
1996 Bianchi ~ Special (Ti, full suspension) Bianchi Team bike for Paris Roubaix
2006 Bianchi ~ Axis, cross bike
2006 Bianchi ~ Liquigas replica
2010 Bianchi ~ 928SL

1968 Cinelli SC
1972 Cinelli SC
1984 Cinelli Laser Strada

1972 Legnano 6 Volte Camfione Del Mondo
1975 Witcomb Roadbike
1976 Jack Taylor Curve Tube, fixed
1985 Palo Alto Bicycle
2004 Peter Johnson Roadbike
2007 Peter Weigle ~ Sportif
2009 BMC SLT01


----------



## jgrabowmst

Two bikes (right now) soon to just be one.

1970's Prince road bike (unsure of the model, etc)
2011 Motobecane Grand Record


----------



## Outdoors!

Where do you put 17 bikes ..?

I have two ... Mongoose mountain bike and Vintage ... don't even know what it is. I'm looking to get entry level road bike now.


----------



## jmitro

the bikes posted on these pages make me drool!! esp the blue Giant.

only one bike so far:
2011 Bianchi Via Nirone 7/ Shimano 105

Looking to add another now. Something lighter and racier....Specialized Tarmac? Giant TCR? Cervelo?


----------



## crazychester

2 bikes:

2006 Time VXRs Assos Swiss Federation;
2004 Trek 5200 (old tried and true);

and...

1974 Norton Commando 850
1988 BMW K100RS SE
(no one defined "bike" so I had to throw on my two sweet motorized babies).

Don't judge me.


----------



## Alan K

I think 9 and change... (bits and pieces).


----------



## thebikingcello

Update! 

I have a Felt F95

I have a Marin Nail Trail on the way to the shop(MTB)

and in the making, I have a Raleigh Record frame from 1976 that I will be making a single speed and will be possibly repainted


----------



## wiz2779

Just one...but looking for more!


----------



## s4one

2008 Specialized Allez elite Tiagra 
2009 Look 555 Campy Centeur 
2010 Cannondale Supersix HM Sram Force 
2011 (TW frame) Sram apex/rival 

The Taiwan frame is made by the bike company I work at, we make many other OEM's as well =)


----------



## JKLEE

3 -

+ Cervelo S5
+ Look 695 SR
+ Giant TCR Advanced 2


----------



## BravoAlphaZulu

6, I think

74 Masi GC
80 Schwinn Voyageur
Voodoo Hoodoo
Serotta Classique
Kish
Seven Axiom

Not terribly hard to guess which ones I bought new and which ones I didn't.


----------



## scottsnyde

3... And one more before the week is up.


----------



## Alan K

Well, as long as we are amending, two more since my last post... and if it turns out to be decent, I may pick up an older blue Klein Quantum frame today. I have enough bits and pieces lying around in garage to turn it into a full bike. A fun project for the next weekend! 

Does anyone have an idea how much a Klein Al frame is worth these days?


----------



## Jen_I_Am

3...1 mountain and 2 road. Sold the Allez. I have a terrible bad itch to buy an orange Orbea. I don't even like orange lol. But seeing Sammy Sanchez win and climb like a champ in his winning stage, suddenly gave me the desire to own an orange one. I have an Onix TLT (pink), but lack the 14k to buy the OrcaGDi2


----------



## Alan K

Ah, the collector!  

But then, I should be the last one to comment, given the state of my own garage where there is no room left for a single car, much less 2 full size as intended. LOL


----------



## ohvrolla

Eight bikes and seven trainers.


----------



## reeltime

*3!*

I have 3 bikes:

A Trek 8000 that got me started in the woods.

A Klein Quantum Race that got me started in road work.

Colnago C40 -- because I'm insane. 

I'm currently looking for a Klein or a Trek 5200 so my wife can join.


----------



## Dajianshan

I have exactly _n_-1


----------



## kpg111

2 bikes....

2009 Pinarello Prince
2010 Pinarello FP2 (training bike)


----------



## asshauler

I didn't look at every page but the ones I did see nobody came close to my sickness. I just picked up bike number 37 yesterday. I have worked in the bike industry for 25 years though so my chances of finding that cool, sweet deal are increased by about 110% over most guys.

2011 Bianchi Oltre
1991 Bianchi Proto Columbus Max
2007 Pegoretti Duende
1989 DeRosa SLX
1952 Hetchins Magnum Bonum
1974 Masi G.C.
1970 Masi G.C.
1988 Moulton.
1984 Meca Cycle
1990 Panansonic TT Funny bike (former Ritchey Jr team bike)
1985 Cannondale
1988 Yeti Arc
1986 StumpJumper
1980 Raleigh Competition
1984 Colnago Super Saronni replica
1980ish Mercian 531
2005 Bianchi San Jose
2008 Felt 29" Pro
2009 Bianchi 29" S.S.
198? Torpado
1992 Concorde PDM team bike
1999 Basso Ascot
2006 Bianchi Pista Concept
1998 Trek Tandem
A really fancy lugged 1940's Brittish track bike, no name?
1946 Rollfast
11 Vintage NOS BMX bikes

My wife has a pink steel 1990's Ibis Mojo


----------



## Alan K

asshauler said:


> I didn't look at every page but the ones I did see nobody came close to my sickness. I just picked up bike number 37 yesterday. I have worked in the bike industry for 25 years though so my chances of finding that cool, sweet deal are increased by about 110% over most guys.
> 
> 2011 Bianchi Oltre
> 1991 Bianchi Proto Columbus Max
> 2007 Pegoretti Duende
> 1989 DeRosa SLX
> 1952 Hetchins Magnum Bonum
> 1974 Masi G.C.
> 1970 Masi G.C.
> 1988 Moulton.
> 1984 Meca Cycle
> 1990 Panansonic TT Funny bike (former Ritchey Jr team bike)
> 1985 Cannondale
> 1988 Yeti Arc
> 1986 StumpJumper
> 1980 Raleigh Competition
> 1984 Colnago Super Saronni replica
> 1980ish Mercian 531
> 2005 Bianchi San Jose
> 2008 Felt 29" Pro
> 2009 Bianchi 29" S.S.
> 198? Torpado
> 1992 Concorde PDM team bike
> 1999 Basso Ascot
> 2006 Bianchi Pista Concept
> 1998 Trek Tandem
> A really fancy lugged 1940's Brittish track bike, no name?
> 1946 Rollfast
> 11 Vintage NOS BMX bikes
> 
> My wife has a pink steel 1990's Ibis Mojo


Frankly, I am surprised you still have a wife!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

asshauler said:


> I just picked up bike number 37 yesterday.


Excellent...most excellent


> 1952 Hetchins Magnum Bonum


The inspiration for the Pina Dogma. Now that's unique.
Repped for having taste as well as quantity.


----------



## CyclingVirtual

Four,
3 road, hack, training and race plus MTB


----------



## Guest

Just two at the moment:

2011 Trek Madone 3.1 Compact 
2011 Specialized Enduro Expert EVO 

I love both of them


----------



## masadesu

Road
PInarello Montello (Columbus SLX) / Dura 7spd 
Pinarello Banesto Replica (Oria ML34) / Campy 8spd 
Rossin (Columbus SL?) / Dura 8spd
Rossin (Columbus SL?) / Campy SR
Breezer Venturi (Tange Prestige) / Campy 10spd
Scapin (Columbus SL) / Campy Victory
Cannondale SR900? / Campy Chorus
Raleigh USA (Raleigh 555) / Ultegra 8spd
Custom Made frame (Reynolds 653?) / frame only

MTB
Breezer Cloud (Tange Prestige?) / frame only
Dirt Research Kenai (Columbus EL-OS) / mixed parts
Dirt Research Kenai (Columbus Thron) / frame only
Bianchi Osprey (Tange MTB) / mixed parts


----------



## OHroadie

Just 4 for now and can't seem to part the my ole' Stumpy

Mountain
2000 Specialized Stumpy HT
2010 Niner Air Carbon HT
Road
2009 Pinarello FP6
2011 Orbea Orca Gold


----------



## under1630

Wow, you guys make me feel so small. I only have 4 bikes.
2004 Kestrel Talon SL TT bike full D/A
2006 Bianchi 928 RC Campy Record 10
2010 Colnago CX1 Campy Super Record 11
2011 Time RXRS Ulteam Module+ Campy Super Record 11


----------



## jmitro

under1630 said:


> Wow, you guys make me feel so small. I only have 4 bikes.
> 2004 Kestrel Talon SL TT bike full D/A
> 2006 Bianchi 928 RC Campy Record 10
> 2010 Colnago CX1 Campy Super Record 11
> 2011 Time RXRS Ulteam Module+ Campy Super Record 11


It's quality, not quantity;
and you've lots of quality there :thumbsup:

on a side note, how do you like Campy vs Dura Ace? The DA may be several years older, so maybe not a fair comparison, but just curious what your thoughts are.


----------



## under1630

jmitro said:


> It's quality, not quantity;
> and you've lots of quality there :thumbsup:
> 
> on a side note, how do you like Campy vs Dura Ace? The DA may be several years older, so maybe not a fair comparison, but just curious what your thoughts are.


For me it's just personal preference. I love the action of Campy with the buttons to downshift. I also enjoy being able to shift up and down numerous gears at the same time. I like the indexing that allows you to trim the derailleur. All that being said, there are advantages going with Shimano, SRAM, as finding aftermarket accessories is much easier than with Campy.

But for me, I just can't see myself putting Japanese components on European bikes. I know that the CX1 is made in Taiwan, but it's the principle.


----------



## Dajianshan

Get used to it. They're almost all made in Taiwan or China. 

If it makes you feel any better... Taiwan was first colonized by the Dutch.


----------



## Li432Paul

Me
2010 Trek Pilot 2.1
2009 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 29er
2009 Trek Calypso Cruiser
2005 Trek 820
1997 Trek Multitrack 700

My G/F
2011 Trek Madone 5.1 (on order)
2010 Gary Fisher Wahoo
2009 Trek 1.5 wsd
2007 Trek 7100 wsd
Old Mongoose manuver mountain bike
80's Fuji 10 speed


----------



## techrider

Family of five - 11 bikes.

The girls have 1 each, the boys have 2 or more.


----------



## Anthony3

Well I've got 2 and the five of us in my family have 13. A couple old old schwinns including an old tandem a Raleigh a couple giants a nishiki I'm about to buy a new road bike to probably a specialized or a trek.


----------



## simonblaine

2

Trek 2.1
Santa Cruz Superlight.


----------



## charmette1261

i have 2 bikes : time rxrs and chinarello ! all super record groupsets


----------



## nick.m.rose

Bianchi Ti-MegaTube w/ Campy Chorus 9; Bianchi Limited w/ Tri-Color Shimano 600; Schwinn Premis w/ Suntour Cyclone; GT triple-triangle w/ random Shimano; Schwinn Sprint. That makes 5.


----------



## 2old2race7

What can I say, I have too many to keep track of, usually between 30 and 40 at any given time. From a circa 1890's wood wheeled bicycle with the head badge of : Pelham, Morley Bros, Saginaw, Mich, to a 2010 Bianchi 928 C2C Compact. Including:
1975 Schwinn Paramont,
1975 Motobecane Grand Sport,
Tesch S-22
3Rensho
2 Kirt Precision road bikes
Terrot
Colner
Stella
Frejus
Bottecchia
Torpado,
1977 Holdsworth 531 Special
1984 Bianchi
Assenmacher
1942 Urago owned by Ester Leipold
Slingshot
Gary Fisher Menoota
Raleigh Sport
Jamis Eclipse
1939 Ladies Elgin
Centurian Semi-Pro?
Electra Townie
Sun three wheel recumbent with underseat steering.
and several others.


----------



## moonshadow

2007 Merida AM5000 MTB
2010 Trek MTB
2011 Specialized Transition Comp Tri Bike


----------



## nightdance

Trek 6500
Trek 6500
Trek 6700
Trek 7300
Trek 7500
Trek 8000


----------



## x-free

I have 4 road bikes:
2009 Pegoretti Responsorium
2009 Colnago EP
2010 Colnago MXL
1995 Colnago Bi-Ti


----------



## Jason rides

I only have one pair of legs so I can only ride one bike at a time. So I bought a quality Trek carbon bike and I'm done. I don't see the reason to buy another bike, unless I am raciing and need a bike for training, racing, etc. The other reason is you did not buy the right size bike or your not happy with what you have. I had a price range for a bike I wanted. In the end, I upgraded to Trek models up from what I originally planned and then put better tires on the bike. It really meets all my road bike needs. Granted I would love a Bianchi with Campy Chorus group on it, but I have other things I need to spend money on like my kids, house projects and the new IPhone 5 and Ipad.


----------



## PlatyPius

nightdance said:


> Trek 6500
> Trek 6500
> Trek 6700
> Trek 7300
> Trek 7500
> Trek 8000


This may come as a shock, but there are other bike companies out there...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

Dajianshan said:


> Get used to it. They're almost all made in Taiwan or China.
> ...


Almost ...

1 FS MTB ... German made ... frame that is ...
1 road bike ... Dutch

I just built a bike for my misses and it has a lot of what I want in a bike and so can be considered as my third bike as it has flat pedals and is excellent for town use ... Need to put some girlie stickers on it just so that it does not look like a men's bike ...


----------



## SuperSlow

elviento said:


> If you don't have more than 5 and if your total investments doesn't exceed your monthly pre-tax pay, then you are not obsessive.
> 
> I got three, so I am a little behind..


uh oh


----------



## jr59

I'll play;
A Surly CC
A Davidson Impulse
A Custom Davidson Touring
A 90 Merckx Corsa extra
A ELOS Bianchi
A Trek 620
A Co-motion City-View, with drop bars
A Richard Sachs
A Dave Wages Ellis
A custom Ti Spectrum road/race
A custom Ti Spectrum rando

I think that's it.
I may have another or so, but I would have to dig those up.


----------



## Majorca

My first post, so I will share
2012 Argon 18 Krypton
2007 Scott Speedter S10
1998 Lemond Zurich
2000 Cyclops Custom Track
1999 Look 296? Track
2000 Schwinn Moab
1991 KHS Mtb
so that is 7 plus the 6 bikes my daughters have (road, track, mtb)


----------



## Marz

I'm going to list them because I want to see what the collection looks like before I start thinning the herd, but which one has to go?

Pegoretti Marcelo, "Cappoccia", Chorus/Record mix.
Dave Moulton Fuso, 86, Campagnolo C-Record with Delta brakes (probably only one in Oz).
Olmo Competition, early 80s, Campagnolo Record.
De Rosa Vega, sloping, Centaur,
Look 585 Tangerine, frame, hoping to find a Record 10 groupset to dress it up with.

Not looking for many more bikes except fot the absolute last one...Gios Torino Super Record with coins (53-54cmm TT)


----------



## nito

Road
1987 Bridgestone 700
1995 Cannondale Delta V 600
2010 Colnago CX-1


----------



## Jcross11

*Too many sometimes*

We currently have 4 bikes here, one Basso we are trying
find out what it is, one specialized Ariel, one bikeE recumbent and a vintage trek 620


----------



## hecbom

2011 Guerciotti Scuro RS "Scarponi Team Replica"
2006 Bianchi EV4
2004 Cannondale Cadd 8
2006 Bianchi TT
1972 Coppi Campionissimo
2004 Schwinn Moad MT


----------



## GGW

2009 5.2 Trek madone DA7900 
2012 Hampsten LDV (steel) Campagnolo Athena


----------



## batman1425

*My Stable:*

Mine:
2010 Ridley Damocles w/ Force
2010 Spooky Skeletor w/ Rival
2010 GT GTR Type CXi cross bike w/ Rival
2005 Specialized Langster single speed 

I just realized that nearly all my bikes were made in 2010, despite only buying the Ridley in that year. 

Wifes:
2011 Felt z85
198X Bianchi Speciale - Craigslist score of the year. Literally had less than 50 miles on it and hardly a scratch anywhere. Looked like it was in a glass case for 30 years. Only complaint is the Maillard Helicomatic parts... What a train wreck those are. They will be getting replaced over the winter.


----------



## DocRogers

2old2race7 said:


> What can I say, I have too many to keep track of, usually between 30 and 40 at any given time. From a circa 1890's wood wheeled bicycle with the head badge of : Pelham, Morley Bros, Saginaw, Mich, to a 2010 Bianchi 928 C2C Compact. Including:
> 1975 Schwinn Paramont,
> 1975 Motobecane Grand Sport,
> Tesch S-22
> 3Rensho
> 2 Kirt Precision road bikes
> Terrot
> Colner
> Stella
> Frejus
> Bottecchia
> Torpado,
> 1977 Holdsworth 531 Special
> 1984 Bianchi
> Assenmacher
> 1942 Urago owned by Ester Leipold
> Slingshot
> Gary Fisher Menoota
> Raleigh Sport
> Jamis Eclipse
> 1939 Ladies Elgin
> Centurian Semi-Pro?
> Electra Townie
> Sun three wheel recumbent with underseat steering.
> and several others.


Man, that's refreshing. You make me appear almost normal! My stable, accumulated over 30+ years:

Old IF Crown Jewel
2002 Bianchi Imola (rain bike, currently out on loan)
2005 Trek Madone 5.2 SL
Old Colnago Superissimo, full Campy (of course)
1984 Trek 460 fixie (the office bike)
Soma Rush fixie
Old Pinarello 'cross bike
IF Planet X 'cross bike
1991 Gary Fisher Advance with hitch for Trail-a-bike
2000 Santa Cruz Heckler
Old IF Deluxe hardtail
2011 Surly Pugsley
90s Specialized HardRock (was my dad's)
Dahon Helios folding bike
BCA Parkwood (trailhead beater - stashed at trailheads when backpacking)
Early 80s Mongoose Moosegoose BMX bike

Yeah, I know that's a lot, and I can't ride them all at once, but they're all different and most didn't cost too much. Someday I might trade them all for something expensive, but for now I really enjoy the variety.


----------



## martinrjensen

I'm pretty sure that I replied to this question before and I let my sig file do the talking. same thing here only I swapped one bike for another. I ride my bikes and 4 road bikes I am able to swap out for rides. @ have a purpose (winter bike and favorite bike), and 2 swap places.


----------



## obohlman

Grrr...I'll admit to 2, but really just one....

OLD Trek Mountain bike, like from 2000 or 2001...and a a Cervelo P3, 2011....but itching for a road bike!


----------



## 1948D18

3 bikes but I want more!

1986 Pinarello Montello
2002 Trek 7600
2000 Klein Attitude mountain bike


----------



## pete2528ca

I have four and one en-route:

2006 Colnago C40 with 2011 Campagnolo Chorus 11 Speed 
2012 Ridley X-Fire with SRAM Apex
2010 Ridley Crossbow with SRAM Rival/Force
1996 Rocky Mountain Hammer Race with Shimano Diore LX

Coming thus week from wiggle is:

2012 Wilier Montegrappa that will have the stock components upgraded to Campagnolo Veloce

P.


----------



## ktc

3:

Seven Axiom SG road bike
Cannondale M700 mountain bike
Vintage Schwinn Stingray for cruising up to my neighborhood Starbuck's


----------



## S.humrich

Just 2, 1 for is for rain.


----------



## Jpcoates155

Two, one roadie and a steel SS 29er.

JP


----------



## branthopolis

2011 Raleigh International
2010 Moots Gristle Zirkel
2002 Specialized FSRxc S-Works
late 90s Specialized Allez that's currently in pieces needing cleaning and reassembly.


----------



## RaptorTC

Just two for now. This whole paying for college thing is a drag.

I have a Bikes Direct roadie w/ Sram Apex and an '02 Specialized Hardrock that has received a good amount of upgrades for the trails


----------



## PlatyPius

PlatyPius said:


> Currently, as many as I can remember....
> 
> 2011 Cyfac Vintage Rando
> 2005 K2 Road bike of some sort
> 2009 Raleigh Mojave 29
> 2005(?) Iron Horse Stout
> 1980 Fuji Monterey
> 1999 Rocky Mountain Vertex
> 1996 Trek 850
> 1986(?) Schwinn Mesa Runner
> 199(?) Schwinn MTB of some sort
> 195(?) Schwinn cruiser
> 1982 Raleigh 3 spd
> 2009 Rawland Sogn
> 1997 Cannondale F500
> 2011 Pake 2 spd thing
> 197(?) Arctic/Stella road-to-650B townie
> 1975 Schwinn Varsity
> 
> Plus a Bridgestone RB-2 frame in the garage.


Guess it's time for an update....

2011 Cyfac Vintage Rando w/Athena
2009 Raleigh Mojave 29 - *for sale*
1999 Rocky Mountain Vertex
1996 Trek 850
1986(?) Schwinn Mesa Runner
199(?) Schwinn MTB of some sort
195(?) Schwinn cruiser
1982 Raleigh 3 spd
2009 Rawland Sogn - *for sale*
1997 Cannondale F500
197(?) Arctic/Stella road-to-650B townie
2011 Redline Conquest Sport w/Dura Ace
2011 Torker T400E - electric hybrid
2011 Redline D440 steel 29er w/Reba, Fulcrum, X7/X9, RaceFace
197? Peugeot something-or-other w/assorted spare parts
1961 Schwinn Jaguar Mark 4 - *for sale*
1996 KHS FXT Descent - dumpster frame, random parts


----------



## David Loving

Seven:

Gios Compact pro lugged dedacciai steel (Campy 10sp chorus)
Pedal Force RS2 carbon (Campy 10sp chorus)
Cannondale CAAD5 al. (Campy 10sp centaur)
Gios megalite fixed gear
Raleigh/Carlton '70s 531 singlespeed
Generic steel frame of unknown make single speed
Schwinn Collegiate single speed


----------



## JoeyBee

I own four and I love them all. The one I ride the most is my 2001 Campione. It's not as fancy as the others nor does it have high end componentry, but I really enjoy riding it.

My 2001 Bianchi Campione...









My 1986 Bianchi with Shimano 600 componentry...









My 2005 Bianchi L'Una...









My Giant TCR...


----------



## kiwisimon

last count 
2 Strong : (1 coupler roadie and 1 titan ss dirt road).
1 Griffen track bike
1 Ibis Tranny SS
1 Tsukine shaft drive beater snow bike
1 Gazelle Road Bike 10 speed.

Thats 6 with five frames and bits and peices being collected to build up my NOS 1993 Mantis Pro-floater. A BMX bike and I have another couple of road frames. 

Just need one more and I'll likely be done.


----------



## brianvosburgh

Three that are being used - my trusty Madone 5.2, a Guru CR.701, and my gravel mistress which is a Surly Cross Check I recently built frame up. Then there there is the hot italian, a '92 Colnago Master Piu frame that will get built up as soon as my wife forgets how much I've spent this year (ie., Spring), and a Rowbike that I argue doesn't count as a bike since it's a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Fred 853

3 bikes, 2 frames on order


----------



## sydex

Just 1, a 1991 Trek 800. I use it for commuting.


----------



## mark916

4 currently but want more, or at least to upgrade to mountain bike to a nice full-suspension one and a nice steel bike.

2010 Cannondale CAAD 9-race bike
2007 Kona Shred-dirt jumper
2006 Trek X01-cyclocross/commuter
1996 Raleigh M60-mountain bike


----------



## halldavid328888

Only 1 left. I had to sell another one for some urgent hard cash this halloween.


----------



## justbike

philippec said:


> more than I "need", fewer than I want....
> 
> 
> A+
> 
> Philippe



I like that!

7 Total

86 cannondale 3.0 road
88 cannondale 3.0 crit.
89 cannondale 3.0 crit.

went on a spree this summer for old c'dales. I plan on getting rid of 2. Just figuring what I like the most. 

1990's trek 2300 rpo
2010 cinelli vigorelli
2008 fuji track comp
late 70's peugeot

plan on picking up a 2004/2005 merckx team SC within the next week!


----------



## dpgtbam2

*I have more than my wife thinks I need.*

1959 Legnano Premio
1966 Schwinn Paramount
1972 Raleigh Professional (ready to assemble)
1989 Mondonico Diamond
1986 Bianchi Champione Detalia 
1991 Landshark 
Generic 1980s Steel Frame fixie from Stugart Germany (Columbus Frame I Believe)
1980s Davinci Time trial Bicycle
Cannondale R4000 Caad4 
Cannondale Caad 9
Gary Fischer Marlin


----------



## Ullafk

2 for me now, one for good weather and the other for bad weather (I use both to commute as well as for fun)

BMC Roadracer SL01 2012 with SRAM Red 2012
Ribble R872 with Shimano 105


----------



## ucfquattroguy

Just two. 1987 Cannondale R500 and 2011 Trek Madone 5.2. Not sure what I want to do with the R500 yet though. Maybe convert to single speed?


----------



## Donn2ie

I do have a nice Look frame I am looking to part together as a winter project this year. Here it goes again.


----------



## Donn2ie

I would have been very happy with my Trek 1000c for a long long time.


----------



## Elpimpo

I have 

Road:
Cervelo prodigy, Ulregra 6500, Ksyrium elite
Felt Z5, 105, Ksyrium elite

BMX Cruiser:
24" DK General Lee


----------



## paredown

Fun to page through and see those with fleets, and those with only one or two...

I am still in the process of filling in the gap in my cycling education, having been out of the sport for a good 30 years--so I have been buying and trying various frames--somewhat curtailed now because of financial challenges.

Current set:

1970/71 Falcon San Remo Equipe (#276 Team Replica) all Campy--my old racing bike

1990s Mercian Audax 531c--the bike that got me back riding--will be a travel bike when
funds permit

Daily riders:

1990s Simonetti fillet brazed ?Tange with Time carbon fork--Campy 10 

(Simonetti was one of the people who came out of the Masi CA operation; brazed by Mike Howard who did as well)

1990s Concorde EL-OS--Campy 10

(Made by Ciocc/Billato--the cheapest frame I found with this legendary tubeset.)

Had and sold a couple of others in the past couple of years including a couple of Colnagos (always wanted one back in the day) and I'm looking forward to trying an all carbon frame when budget permits.


----------



## Eirikur

1. 2011 Scott Scale 50 SLX/XT
2. 2012 Trek Mamba XT/SLX
3. 2012 Focus Izalco Pro 2.0 Sram Red/Force
4. 2013 Cube Cross Race 105
5. Coming soon 2013 Cube Peloton SL Ultegra


----------



## 3DKiwi

Road - 2011 Lapierre Sensium 300 (only 6 weeks old)
MTB - 2011 Specialized Epic Comp 29er
MTB - 2010 Avanti Montari 1. Budget MTB bike. Replaced everything except frame, forks and wheels. Now running on road slicks. Just use this bike when I work away from home and throw it in the back of my work van.

Nigel


----------



## Cannot

2012 Giant Revel 1





2012 Giant Defy 2





2013 Giant Defy Composite 1


----------



## antihero77

Just two
2012 dogma 2
2012 sworks sl4 Tarmac


----------



## salmansqadeer

Only one, a vintage motobecane, looking to get my first "new" road bike.


----------



## JimmyORCA

JimmyORCA said:


> Just took a count, as of today, its 13 bikes.


With my new BMC TMR01 just added brings me up to 14.


----------



## cda 455

JimmyORCA said:


> With my new BMC TMR01 just added brings me up to 14.


...and counting :wink: !


Remember: n+1


----------



## teflondog

1.) Generic single speed
2.) 2010 Cervelo S2
3.) 2012 CAAD8
4.) 2012 Hardrock Sport Disc
5.) 2012 BMC SL01 Road Racer
6.) 2012 BMC SLR01 Team Machine


----------



## primov8

I currently have (3) road bikes. I was already happy with the Noah Pro and Merak Evo but I couldn't pass up on a frameset I had coveted when it first came out, a Cervelo S3-Norwegian Red. Even better this time around after looking for one for almost two years, and getting it as NOS and almost 1/3 of what it had cost before.


----------



## SDBikeRider

Between the wifey and myself

12 Pinarello Quattro
12 Pinarello Due
11 Santa Cruz TRc
09 Mongoose Canaan Elite
06 Specialized StumpJumper FSR


----------



## Benneke

12 Cannondale Flash 29 Carbon
11 Cannondale CAAD 10 4
11 Diamondback Steilacoom RCX
10 Wilier Cento Crono


----------



## elapid

06 Lynskey Level 4 Road (titanium)
?? Colnago Masters (steel)
12 Ritchey Breakaway (steel)
10 Stevens Team Uktegra Cyclocross
05 Raleigh Rush Hour single speed
12 No name single speed commuter built from ground up
02 Giant XTC NRS 1 MTB


----------



## alina

I am fond of racing bikes, so i've 8 racing bikes.....


----------



## majorbanjo

4 total bikes.....2 Road, 1 Mountain, 1 Cross....I ride Colnago and Ritchey 95% of the time now...

2 Road Bikes:

Trek 4.5 Madone
Colnago Master X light in PR99 (white) with Campy Athena 

1 Mountain Bike

Trek Fuel EX5

1 Cross Bike

Ritchey Swiss Cross with Campy Athena Carbon


----------



## robocp01

I had 3. Gave one to my son.

Raleigh Sport - Road Bike
Specialized Allez - Purchased around 2004
2013 Fuji Gran Fondo 1.5, just picked it up.


----------



## robocp01

View attachment 272460


----------



## poppy

1. By:Stickel custom steel road bike
2. Independent Fabrication XS road bike
3. Steve Potts for off and road touring
Used to have few more but right now where I live this is all I need and all these are keepers.


----------



## lbkwak

I had 23 bikes before, but I've managed to sell most of the bikes that I didn't even ride(Mostly carbon bikes). I have 6 bikes now and thinking of replacing my Ti cross with another Lynskey Procross.

Last time I was here I saw terry b's post and thought I didn't feel bad about myself. I wonder how he's doing.

I have

Lynskey Level 4 Painted
Lynskey Level 4 Bare Ti
Custom Ti cross from over-sea manufacture. Custom painted.
Nishiki International stripped and waiting for a paint job.
Mercier Kilo WT commuter
451 size 20" wheel mini-velo.


----------



## 129CBRider

'91 Marinoni Special...mixed Campy Group/Mavic rims/Columbus frame
'06 LeMond Tourmalet...105 Group/Easton Hubs & Rims/aluminum frame
'72 Kabuki Pro...105 Group/double butted cro-mo frame
'86 Univega Supra Sport...mixed Campy group/triple butted cro-mo
'83 Trek 500...105 Group/Mavic Aksium wheels
'83 Motobecane single speed mod...light and fast! 52/16
'93 Breezer Thunder...stock XT Group/fixed fork (so cool I can't tell you)
'93 Trek 960...all stock (for riding in the montains in the rain)
'00 Gary Fisher Aquila...Judy TT fork
'06 Specialized Hardrock...Manitou Mach 5 fork

Been riding the Motobecane mostly lately. The LeMond is pretty fast but it beats you to death. Of all of them the Marinoni is really something special!


----------



## arshak

Mine
Road:
'86 Atala SLX with Campy Record 9 spd ergo
'98 Cannondale 
99 Atherton custom with Dura Ace 9 spd
2005 Titanium custom with 10 spd DuraAce
'85 Bridgestone 450 7spd
80's Raleigh Singlespeed

Track:
80's DeRosa SLX with Suntour Superbe Pro

Cyclocross:
1988 Ritchey steel fillet brazed. DuraAce
2008 Custom Ti DuraAce

TT:
'89 Garsi TT

MTB:
'98 K2 Razorback XT
2012 Carbon 29er XT/XTR

Past/Sold:
1990 Panasonic
1990 Falcon
87 Cannondale
'93 Dave Moulton custom 
'97 Gary Fisher (stolen)
2011 Raleigh one way

TSO's:
'01 Schwinn 
'2005 Specialized HardRock
'75 Pink/MB


----------



## mustang1

2006 specialized allez (rb)
2012 focus mares (cx)
2012 cannondale supersix (rb)


----------



## joe452

1985 trek 660, 
2012 lynskey helix


----------



## Corsaire

I've owned over the years, in that order:

Univega Via Montega 1995 
Bianchi Vigorelli 2003
Bianchi Volpe 2003
Orbea Opal 2006
Bianchi Pinella XL Boron 2006
Cannondale Six13 Team 2006
Ridley Noah 2008
Ridley Damocles ISP (Pozzato) 2010

Currently have:

Bianchi Volpe 2003 (my "truck", winter bike)
Ridley Noah 2008
Ridley Damocles ISP (Pozzato) 2010


----------



## Wallstreet

Raleigh BMX 1982 - donated last year to charity 

1982 Tandem race bike

MTB California - 2007 - given away

2006 road bike Villiger with Ultegra

2011 Cannondale Flash hi-mod

2011 road bike Scott Addict w/SRAM 

2012 Cannondale flash 29er carbon 3

Current Total:- 5

(Household has 7 bikes!)


----------



## frankiefrijoles

2011 all city nature boy
2009 rocky mountain hammer 29
1991 Colnago Conic SlX
1995 GT GTB Track


----------



## Wallstreet

Mary7Grace said:


> I am constantly on the internet or at my LBS looking for deals.


Happy New Year!

Seriously? Why


----------



## Jon7Chow

2. 
2002 Norco Charger
2011 Masi Evoluzione Apex


----------



## Sasquatch1000

zaragarcia said:


> My name is Andrew and I'm a bikeoholic,


Everybody...all together, "*Hello Andrew*!"


----------

